#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Дж. Кришнамурти - буддизм без условностей?

## Антоха

Заголовок собственно и есть полноценный вопрос.
Хотелось бы узнать мнения форумчан на эту тему.

Не сочтите за пропаганду, но в плане разрешения жизненных проблем, которые последнее время так активно обсуждаются на форуме, книжка "Свобода от известного" вышеупомянутого человека, кажется мне актуальной.

Сам подход Кришнамурти очень близок к Дзену.
И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).


 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------

Ирина Замосенчук (25.12.2010)

----------


## Wemmon

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_ 
> *выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам, заведомо считая все религиозные
> доктрины иллюзорными и тупиковыми(моё зелёное мнение).
> *


Я не знаком с творчеством этого автора, но тот подход, при котором все религиозные доктрины считаются иллюзорными, приводит скорее к нигилизму, а буддизм ведь по сути не нигилистичен.
Нельзя быть полностью свободным вообще от всех концепций и иметь при этом "правильные воззрения", т.к. правильные воззрения - это воззрения в соответствии с Четырьмя Истинами.

----------


## Антоха

> Цитирование:
> 
> Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха 
> ...заведомо считая все религиозные
> доктрины иллюзорными и тупиковыми(моё зелёное мнение).


Прошу не акцентировать на этом внимание и удаляю в первоначальном сообщении непродуманную мысль, дабы не сбивать никого с толку.



По поводу нигилизма - его там нет.

----------


## Ersh

А чем концепция Кришнамурти, изложенная в его книге отличается по сути от иных концепций, изложенных в других книгах?
И чем он так близок к Дзену?

----------


## MAxZ

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *А чем концепция Кришнамурти, отличается от иных концепций, изложенных в других книгах?
> И чем он так близок к Дзену?*


"непредвзятостью"  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Антоха!

"Свобода от известного" рулез форэва.  :Smilie: 
Нет слов, чтобы выразить то, что я ощутил, когда впервые читал эту книгу. Будучи ещё не знакомым с буддизмом, кстати.
Глубокое и  совершенное произведение.

Хотя можно найти и минусы - показывая суть, Кришнамурти не даёт метода.  :Smilie: 
В чём-то сродни "Люди, просветляйтесь, ведь это так просто!" - И ведь действительно просто - ведь наша собственная природа УЖЕ ПРОСВЕТЛЕНА, и нирвана тождественна сансаре. И в то же время нет ничего тяжелее  :Smilie: 
Впрочем, это минусы скорее не самой книги, а её читателей  :Smilie: 

Короче говоря, на полке эта книга стоит у меня по соседству с "Драгоценным украшением освобождения" Чже Гампопы.




> не знаком с творчеством этого автора, но тот подход


"Я Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю..."  :Smilie: 




> А чем концепция Кришнамурти, изложенная в его книге отличается по сути от иных концепций, изложенных в других книгах?  И чем он так близок к Дзену?


По сути - ничем не отличается.  :Smilie:  Потому что по сути вообще ничто ни от чего не отличается  :Smilie: 
А дзену, дзогчену и ещё многому другому эта книга близка - сутью.  :Smilie:  Дхармой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Сам подход Корана очень близок к Дзену.
И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).

Сам подход Евангелия очень близок к Дзену.
И осмелюсь предположить, что Он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).

Сам подход Похлебкина очень близок к Дзену.
И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).

Сам подход Толкиена очень близок к Дзену.
И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).

Сам подход Пушкина очень близок к Дзену.
И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).

----------

Dondhup (13.12.2008), Иилья (13.12.2008)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ёрш, ваш подход очень близок к моему!

----------


## Wemmon

> "Я Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю..."


А я разве сказал что-то об авторе ? Я лишь высказался о подходе, не более того.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *Ёрш, ваш подход очень близок к моему!*


Похоже на то :Wink:

----------


## Руслан

2 Ersh:
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Не каждый "перец" может путешествовать "к ногам учителя".... Итого: книжки хорошие, но идти стопами мадам Безант и её "Майтрей" смысла нет...

ИМХО, всё это - проделки Брахмы/его детей/родственников...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Многочисленные Теософы ПОЧТИ создали собственное, эзотерическое, общее кармическое видение.
Кришнамурти его разрушил...
Видать есть какой-то запрет на изменение общего кармического видения?

----------


## Никита

Интересно. Заметьте, из высказавшихся, мало кто знаком с трудом, а уже столько мнений! :Wink:  Антон, если вас не затруднит, дайте ссылочку(если она есть). А то если будет время, познакомлюсь с трудом.
ПС
А вообще этому треду скорее в разделе "Буддийская Литература" самое место. Хотя может я и ошибаюсь.

----------


## Stranger

Wemmon:
Любые концепции иллюзорны. Даже концепция 4БИ. :-))))))

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_
> Сам подход Кришнамурти очень близок к Дзену.
> И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).


Может быть, Кришнамурти и мне симпатичен. Но:
1. Относил ли Кришнамурти сам себя к дзену или какому-либо другому буддийскомй направлению?
2. Признавали ли его те, к кому он себя относил?
3. Он называл себя хотя бы буддистом?

Если же он никуда себя не относил, то почему? И если не относил, то стоит ли нам пытаться прилепить к нему ярлык? 

Найти общее можно между чем угодно. Используя аналогии и абстракции можно показать что и фашизм имел много общих черт с дзеном, а можно показать что школа ЛиньЦзы(Риндзая) и  Сото ну радикально не сходятся, не говоря уж о Гелуг.

Смысл этого действа? Разрешить себе читать Кришнамурти, чтобы не мучили сомнения - я ведь последователь Дзен, можно ли мне?  :Wink: 

И Вы уверены что познали сущность буддизма? А может быть Вы обнаружили что Ваше представление  похоже на представление Кришнамурти? И всего то делов? 
 :Wink:

----------

Ганус (16.12.2008), Ирина Замосенчук (25.12.2010)

----------


## Wemmon

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Stranger_ 
> *Wemmon:
> Любые концепции иллюзорны. Даже концепция 4БИ. :-))))))*


Но ведь о концепциях Будда говорил как о не-концепциях, их-то и называют концепциями (по Алмазной сутре)  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

«Не говорите ли Вы, Кришнамурти, то же самое, что говорил Будда?»

http://www.orientalia.org/article226.html

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вообще-то, Григорий Померанц как-то писал о проблеме религиозного нигилизма именно в связи с Кришнамурти. Речь идёт не о мировоззренческом нигилизме, а о безразличии в выборе пути. 

У Кришнамурти это было реакцией на вульгарный духовный материализм теософской доктрины и наивное мессианство, навязанное ему с детства Анной Безант и К. Объяснимо. Так что, ударимся вслед за ним в противоположную крайность - будем говорить ТОЛЬКО о высшем? Будем ТОЛЬКО говорить? 

Безразличие к конкретным методам ведёт в никуда, какими бы разговорами об "Абсолюте" оно ни прикрывалось. Книги Кришнамурти (прочитанные, а не пролистанные) оставили меня равнодушным, поскольку красивых слов о "единстве всего сущего" я успел объесться задолго до знакомства с ними. 

Основу любой духовной практики составляет самоопределение: куда я иду? и каким путём? Без этого самоопределения нет смысла считать себя буддистом и принимать Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Это не сектантская ограниченность, а просто здравый смысл, который никто, вроде бы, на свалку истории не отправлял. Если человек ставит на одну полку йогина-практика и учёного-энциклопедиста Гампопу, у которого всё буквально разложено по полочкам, и ни к чему не обязывающую "духовную" болтовню - значит, здравый смысл хромает. Так давайте же самоопределимся, сравнив буддизм и учение Кришнамурти (далее УК; не путать с уголовным кодексом  :Smilie:  )?

УК - радикальный монизм в духе адвайты, тогда как одной из целей буддийской практики является освобождение от крайних воззрений, в том числе монизма и дуализма.

УК постулирует абсолютную реальность, пренебрегая относительной, тогда как основная идея буддизма Махаяны - единство абсолютной и относительной истины, единство диалектическое (одно не существует без другого), а не в смысле неразличения. 

Сансара и Нирвана, с точки зрения буддизма Махаяны, едины, но вовсе не в том смысле, что они одно и то же, а в том, что они обусловлены разными способами переживания одной реальности. Один способ приносит тотальную неудовлетворённость (страдание), другой - высшее блаженство. Чтобы избавиться от страдания, необходимо изменить своё восприятие и осознание, что требует определённых усилий и методики. Без специальной психотехники не обходятся даже дзогчен и дзен, акцентирующие внимание на мгновенном пробуждении, на том, что изначально мы и так просветлены и "изменять" как раз ничего не надо. Оказывается, что, в любом случае, есть дистанция между изначальным, "самосовершенным" состоянием и наличным состоянием нашего ума, между тем и другим берегом. Будда говорил, что плот Дхармы можно оставить, только достигнув "другого берега" Нирваны.

Единство метода/сострадания и интуиции/мудрости - одно из основных условий продвижения на пути (мудрость без сострадания суха и безжизненна - сострадание без мудрости слепо; метод без интуиции бесплоден - интуиция без метода остаётся неоформленной). Короче, "Суха, мой друг, теория везде,/ А древо жизни пышно зеленеет" (Гёте). Именно это символизируют в буддийской тантре изображения мужских и женских Будд в любовном союзе. В УК же неразличение абсолютного и относительного уровня на практике выражается в отрицании метода, в этом отрицании - весь пафос и специфика УК. Очевидно, что с буддизмом такой подход несовместим. Если в буддийской тантре символом конечной реальности стала пара слившихся в экстазе божеств, то символом Абсолюта по Кришнамурти мог бы стать гермафродит, безуспешно пытающийся оплодотворить сам себя.  :Smilie:  Вот к чему приводит крайность монизма.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Поправка к предыдущему постингу: конечно, Нирвана  не "обусловленное" состояние, но мысль, надеюсь, была понятна.

А вот одна цитата из наставлений Гуру Ринпоче, как будто специально о герое нашей темы:

*Падмасамбхава 
"Драгоценное остриё"* 

_"Сколь бы ни были глубоки, обширны и всеобъемлющи учения Великого Совершенства, все они заключаются в следующем: не создавай в уме и не делай объектом медитации ни атома, и не отвлекайся даже на миг. 

Существует опасность, что люди, не сумевшие этого понять, воспримут это высказывание буквально: "Не нужно медитировать? Ну и прекрасно!" Их ум отвлечен сансарными делами, тогда как человек, постигший природу немедитации, освобождает сансару и нирвану в состояние равности. Если наступает реализация, то вы окончательно освобождаетесь от сансары, так что ваши клеши естественным образом успокаиваются и становятся изначальной пробужденностью. Что толку в реализации, которая не может избавить от клеш? 

Однако некоторые, отказываясь от медитации, предпочитают погрязнуть в пяти ядах. Они не постигнут истинной природы и наверняка попадут в ад. 
Не разглагольствуйте о воззрении, которого не постигли! [...] 
Пусть ваша реализация равна реализации будд, совершайте подношения Трем Драгоценностям. Пусть вы овладели своим умом, обратите сокровенные помыслы к Дхарме. Пусть природа Великого Совершенства непревзойденна, не пренебрегайте другими учениями. 

Пусть вы постигли, что будды и живые существа равны, обратите свое сострадание на всех живых существ. Пусть пути и бхуми - вне упражнения и продвижения, не прекращайте очищать свои омрачения с помощью действий Дхармы. Пусть собрания не зависят от накопления, не отсекайте корни условной добродетели. 

Пусть ваш ум пребывает за пределами рождения и смерти, ваше иллюзорное тело всё-таки умрет, - поэтому, помня о смерти, практикуйте. Пусть вы обладаете переживанием свободной от мыслей дхарматы, храните поведение, направляемое бодхичиттой. Пусть вы обрели плод дхармакаи, не теряйте связи со своим йидамом. 

Пусть дхармакая - это не какое-то иное место, ищите истинный смысл. Пусть состояние будды не пребывает где-то в ином месте, посвящайте все создаваемые вами заслуги высшему просветлению. Пусть всё воспринимаемое вами есть изначальная пробужденность, не позволяйте уму впасть в сансару. 

Пусть сущность вашего ума просветлена, всегда почитайте своего йидама и своего учителя. Пусть вы постигли природу Великого Совершенства, не отвергайте своего йидама. Те, кто вместо этого безрассудно болтают и похваляются, только наносят вред Трем Драгоценностям и не будут счастливы даже на миг"._

----------


## Sadhak

///УК - радикальный монизм в духе адвайты, тогда как одной из целей буддийской практики является освобождение от крайних воззрений, в том числе монизма и дуализма///

 По Кришнамурти сказать ничего не могу, ибо практически не читал. Но вот по адвайте, это очень поверхностное обобщение. Декларированное "свобождение от крайних возрений" и в буддизме, как я понимаю, не полу-мера или что-то посредине, а все-таки указание на неприменимость концепций как монизма, так и двойственности. Если хотите, обсудим это подробнее, но едва ли можно повесить на адвайту обвинения в нелепости своих представлений о ней.

 ///Сансара и Нирвана, с точки зрения буддизма Махаяны, едины, но вовсе не в том смысле, что они одно и то же, а в том, что они обусловлены разными способами переживания одной реальности. Один способ приносит тотальную неудовлетворённость (страдание), другой - высшее блаженство. ///

 В уме уже было намечалось желание ущипнуть за "обусловленность" нирваны, но раз в следующем посте, есть поправочка, то вот хотел спросить тогда про блаженство  :Smilie: . Кто блаженствует, переживание ли это, где и кем фиксируется для последующего утверждения этого восприятия и кому? Где оно происходит и может ли оно быть обусловлено наличием сознания, восприятия, времени и других концепций ума? Отвечать не обязательно (ничего хорошего все равно не выйдет, в смысле появления концепции, чтобы все это объяснила), вопросы поставлены так, чтобы подчеркнуть абсурдность использования инструментов ума для попытки выхода за его собственные пределы.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Абсолютное не является объектом [познания] относительного..."

И кому помогло логическое понимание? Не является ли излишнее стремление "познавать в терминах" просто желанием "почесать то, что чешится"?

Разные люди - разные подходы... Или без 15 лет и звания Геше/Кхенпо никак?

К примеру: 
считается, что в аспекте праджни только Арья-Бодхисаттва 7-го бхуми превосходит Архата... При Первом Повороте Колеса Закона пятеро бывших "соратника" Будды Шакьямуни стали Архатами, выслушав около двух страничек текста формата А4... К чему, так сказать, излишнее "умствование"?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Пампкин, спасибо за идею! 
Я раньше не ассоциировал Козьму Пруткова с подобной темой.
А ведь чем не праджня-парамита?  :Smilie: 
"Знай, читатель, что мудрость уменьшает жалобы, а не страдания!" 

"Отыщи всему начало, и ты многое поймёшь."

"И при железных дорогах лучше сохранять двуколку." - это о сутре и тантре.

"Без надобности носимый набрюшник - вреден." - это о ритуалах.

"Новые сапоги всегда жмут." - отношение старых школ к новым.

А просто песня: "И мудрый Вольтер сомневался в ядовитости кофе!" - это про всех нас, господа пользователи форума!  :Smilie: 

Да-а. 

Кстати. Вспомнил. Я не оригинален.  :Smilie:  Это уже было - у Клейна. "Дзен Козьмы Пруткова". 
Но - хорошо-о!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

А ведь с другой стороны посмотреть на Козьму Пруткова - так ведь бред полный.

Вот она, двойственность-то!
И Дхарма, и бред - в одном флаконе.

"Сансара и нирвана едины, но не в смысле, что это одно и то же" - да одно и то же!  :Smilie: 
Одновременно - и полностью безоговорочно тождественны - и различны.

Осталось малость. Узнать то/того, что/кто стоит за этим умствованием.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Я, как бы, не о том... 
Каковы границы праманы и для чего её люди занимаются данной темой в таких объёмах? 

Чего не "доучил" Тилопа в Наланде?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Есть нечто диалектически забавное в том, чтобы писать сообщение в форум, отправлять затем перечитывать своё сообщение и в корне не соглашаться с ним.

"Больше ханжества, ребята, 
Вы ж советские архаты!"

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Это, как бы, о чём?


Это - о себе.
Привычка мыслить "вслух", то есть "всеть"...  :Smilie: 

А цитата из You-Know-Who про "больше ханжества" - это способ выразить впечатление от неимоверной глупости всех пока ещё не узнавших свою просветлённую природу и в первейшую же очередь от моей собственной.

Сознание привыкшее к двойственности, начинает закипать, если в него закидывать дрова недвойственности и стремится выпустить пар в том числе такими вот эмоционированиями и письмами форум. Больше дров. Взорвём котёл.  :Smilie: 
Хотя одновременно с  этим - не нужно больше дров, эти прогорят и котёл сам остынет.
Вот так вот одновременно закидывать и не закидывать дрова.  :Smilie:  
Чем только не занимается сознание, лишь бы не находиться в практике.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тем более, что дрова недвойственности - это на самом деле двойственные фантазии.
Час от часу не легче.  :Smilie: 

"Это бывает, это скоро пройдёт"  (не помню из какого мультика).

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *
> 
> Сознание привыкшее к двойственности, начинает закипать, если в него закидывать дрова недвойственности *


Это как же закидываем "дрова недвойственности"? Типа, где брали? И "что это такое"?

Словесный "поток" с какими-то странными словами? Чем больше сказать (желательно связно), тем круче?

2 Садхак

А как у вас с эмоциями? Проявляются ли? Обуславливают? Какие действия совершаете ин дейли лайф? Несут они благо или нет? А живым существам?
P.S. Это не личный выпад... Это попытка понять, насколько "продвинутый" умище обусловлен негативными клешами (если таковое имеет место)...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Это как же закидываем "дрова недвойственности"? Типа, где брали? И "что это такое"?
> 
> Словесный "поток" с какими-то странными словами? Чем больше сказать (желательно связно), тем круче?


Вы совершенно правы, Пампкин. 

У сознания есть иллюзия, что если оно ещё немного поэмоционирует и повынесет в потоке ещё немного слов - то всё поймёт.  :Smilie:  

А дрова недвойственности это так... хохма. (др.евр. хохма: мудрость)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Несколько месяцев назад возникла у меня некоторая внутренняя неудовлетворённость, которая никак не разрешалась. 
Карма вынесла меня к знакомому астрологу.
Сходив на консультацию и получив ответ на свои вопросы, я заинтересовался астрологией как таковой.
В итоге сейчас начал её изучать. И вот к чему пришёл:

Изучаю я классическую европейскую астрологию.
Очень много в ней от теософии, Анни Безан, и прочая и прочая.
Те слова, от которых я раньше морщился, вроде "божественные принципы", "сошествие духа в материю", "Триединство Тела, Души и Духа" - итд. 
- сейчас попровал понять и приспособить к своей реальности.

Попробовал. Понял, что все это - способы выразить запредельное словам.
И что в мире всего есть два учения.
Точнее, два типа учителей.
Первое учение и первый тип учителей - это те, кто владеют этим, запредельным словам и пытаются передать это запредельное, облекая в форму 
каких-то символов. Символов Бога, символов Отсутствияя Бога, Души, 
отсутствия Души, и так далее.
По сути, такой Учитель приспосабливает это запредельное под семантическую реальность 
(люблю щегольнуть умным словом) учеников.
Второй тип учений и второй тип учителей - это лохи.
То есть не владеющие запредельным, а владеющие только символами.
А если владеешь только символами - то будь у тебя учение трижды просветлённых 
владык - то никому ничего не передашь.

Именно поэтому в Тибете, например, так важны линии передачи - хоть какая-то 
мизерная гарантия, что сознание учителя запредельно, а не привязано к символам.

Поэтому путём к этой запредельности может быть совершенно что угодно и в какой угодно форме, если оно передаётся правильным учителем.  :Smilie: 

Но даже правильный учитель не может одновременно давать разные наборы символов - его ученики просто не поймут. 
Поэтому и ставится задача поиска своего учителя - тот, чей набор символов будет ближе всего твоей семантической реальности.

А из этого вытекает полная равностность любых религиозных и нерелигиозных систем.
Они просто соответствуют разным семантическим реальностям.

Поэтому говорить о превосходстве Махаяны над Хинаяной, буддизма над исламом, кришнамурти над теософией и православия над воинствующим атеизмом - неверно.
Точнее, верно только в рамках одной из семантических реальностей.

Есть единственное превосходство запредельного учения над фантазиями.
Вот только запредельность учения не характеризуется символами.
Поэтому не можем мы знать, кто запределен, а кто нет - Кришнамурти или Безан, Далай Лама или Келсанг Гьяцо.

Мы можем лишь узнавать собственную природу или не узнавать её. И если мы не узнаём её - то искать подходящий нам способ узнать её.
И наша собственная природа сама подскажет нам подходящий для нас способ. Для кого - православие, для кого - буддизм.

Отмычка от двери в мгновенное осознанное присутствие у каждого своя.

А теперь - ваши комментарии:

----------


## PampKin Head

Как бы, принимаешь за рабочую гипотезу любой бред/не бред и тратишь свою жизнь на его проверку...

FUN...

"Русская рулетка", однако... Главное, чтобы не было мучительно больно...

----------


## Антоха

http://obretenie.narod.ru/txt/krishn..._ot_izvest.htm

Вот ссылочка, кто просил!

Вы уж извините, товарищи собеседники, что я молчу всё...
Сказать просто нечего...
Кроме как "чёрт-те знает!".

А подходик всё же дзенский... "Освободился от всего? Теперь освободись и от этого!"

Я ни на чём не настаиваю, так просто- мнения захотелось узнать.

В любом случае, книжка хорошая, особенно для тех кто к Будде, Христу или ещё кому имеет привязанность большую.
Вот.

----------

Ирина Замосенчук (25.12.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_ 
> *http://obretenie.narod.ru/txt/krishn..._ot_izvest.htm
> 
> В любом случае, книжка хорошая, особенно для тех кто к Будде, Христу или ещё кому имеет привязанность большую.
> Вот.*


А *зашибато*  иметь сильную привязанность к Будде Шакьямуни!!!!!!!!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *Как бы, принимаешь за рабочую гипотезу любой бред/не бред и тратишь свою жизнь на его проверку..
> *


Вот именно.




> *
> "Русская рулетка", однако... Главное, чтобы не было мучительно больно...*


"...яка розумная цьому альтернатіва?"(с) _"Гамлєт, або феномен датського кацапізму"_  

Каждый выбирает рулетку сообразно карме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> Каждый выбирает рулетку сообразно карме.


Именно!

Приведу свой пример. 
Не зная еще ни буддизма, ни христианства, да и вообще скептически относясь к любой религии, в свои 19, 20 (сейчас мне 33) пришел к выводу: Индивидуальности что во мне, что в другом - крохи. Все что в наших головах вовсе и не наше, а навеяно, впихнуто обществом и инстинктами (сейчас говорю - обусловлено) со стороны. Так что же такое наше "я"? Где оно начинается, а где заканчивается?
Потом, лет 5 спустя, все чаще сталкиваясь с фразами: в буддизме я иллюзорно, взялся выяснять поподробней. Довыяснялся... что философия, что привела меня, теперь тоже должна быть отброшена   :Big Grin:  Потому что на этом уровне иллюзорность "я" не увидишь. Ее можно лишь только "вычислить". И то, если интуитишь что это так.  То есть попросту подогнать философский ответ под то что ты уже внутри себя Знаешь. *"Никакая проблема не решается на том уровне, на котором она возникла"* (А. Эйнштейн)

Так вот и вопрос, разве я был так гениален? Что-то не вижу особо, и никто вокруг не видит  :Smilie:   Откуда же мои выводы, и почему многие другие не пришли к ним? А вероятно где-то когда-то я(или какой-то "родственник" моего я) уже рыл этот вопрос, вот и копаю дальше.
Иногда еще удивляюсь, почему интеллектуалы не задумываются о такой очевидности(для меня): Доверие логике, абстракции ведь слепо, когда не знаешь механизмов работы самого ума-интеллекта. Почему бы не заглянуть на его "кухню", или еще дальше, где произрастают сами "фрукты" и "овощи" и "яйца куриные", с которых он и готовит? Не хотят напрочь... Даже на уровне психологии не хотят, не говоря уж чтобы уйти еще глубже и за его пределы в медитации.
Но и не удивляюсь. Карма такой  :Big Grin: 
Что мой, что их  :Smilie: 

"Я мыслю, следовательно существую!" - разве глупец сказал? А вот не спросил же себя, что такое "Я" которое мыслит.

Где паук, а где его паутина? И есть ли за паутиной паук? И кто там вообще за ней? Будда сказал - нима там никого! Я пока не убедился, но ой чует мое сердце что он прав. 
А откуда оно чует? Не знаю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Никита

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_ 
> *http://obretenie.narod.ru/txt/krishn..._ot_izvest.htm
> 
> .*


Спасибу! :Smilie:  

Найдется время, почитаю.

----------


## Sadhak

///А как у вас с эмоциями? Проявляются ли? Обуславливают? Какие действия совершаете ин дейли лайф? Несут они благо или нет? А живым существам?///

 Я писал, как это понимаю, в треде о НЭ. Если коротко, то для ответа надо быть уверенным, что Я ум и тело, и потому отвественно за все их проявления. Но Я не могу быть ими, посколько видно их обусловленность наличием сознания, времени, восприятия и т.д. К примеру, в определенный момент, тесто может отождествить себя с сухой лапшой и страшно напрягаться при ее  будущем исчезновении в супе, видя в этом ужасную катастрофу по её, уже лапшиным меркам, но не видя таковую в прошлом, когда сухой лапши не было. Если ум и тело уверены, что именно они уполномочены представлять Мою истинную сущность, то и огребают за это все причитающиеся и существующие только для них, плюсы и минусы. Вопрос эмоций, это вопрос темперамента, это компетенция тела и ума, что не выбирали свои особенности. Нет, сейчас развезу еще на страницу, коротко никогда не выходит, в треде о НЭ уже писал то же самое. Тут наверное оффтопик, если хотите, то продолжим беседу там.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Andrei Besedin

Очень удивило Ваше письмо. Вот хотел спросить насчёт нескольких фраз:


****Поэтому путём к этой запредельности может быть совершенно что угодно и в какой угодно форме, если оно передаётся правильным учителем****

Простите за избитые аргументы, но всё таки вопрос: Исходя из вышесказанного, Вы допускаете, например человеческие жертвоприношения, религиозные войны и т.д? Если это делается для прохождения пути к некоей запредельности.


****А из этого вытекает полная равностность любых религиозных и нерелигиозных систем.
Они просто соответствуют разным семантическим реальностям.****

Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что все учения ведут к Состоянию Будды? Что нет последствий добрых и злых дел? Например, кармических последствий при религиозных войнах, которые, согласно положений одной религии будут спасать душу, а  в Буддизме губить её? Вы хотите сказать, что нет разницы?


****Точнее, два типа учителей.
Первое учение и первый тип учителей - это те, кто владеют этим, запредельным словам и пытаются передать это запредельное, облекая в форму …..

 Второй тип учений и второй тип учителей - это лохи.
То есть не владеющие запредельным, а владеющие только символами.****

А к какому типу (или к последователям какого течения) Вы относите себя?

Всех благ.

----------


## Антоха

> ****Поэтому путём к этой запредельности может быть совершенно что угодно и в какой угодно форме, если оно передаётся правильным учителем****
> 
> Простите за избитые аргументы, но всё таки вопрос: Исходя из вышесказанного, Вы допускаете, например человеческие жертвоприношения, религиозные войны и т.д? Если это делается для прохождения пути к некоей запредельности.


Религиозные войны - уже противоречат тождественности путей, а жертвоприношения - суть стадия некоего всечеловеческого пути, который уже практически преодолел это заблуждение, да и кого собственно в жертву приносить, иллюзию? Всё меняется, религии приходят и уходят, и никто не знает, куда всё движется, будем надеяться, что к лучшему.
Тут уж судить надо по тому, как живётся и делать выводы - правильно поступаем или нет.
А новые учения, быть может это естественное обновление старых вековых истин, которые за своё существование поросли кучей лишних условностей, и не всегда нужных и верных (ведь мы не можем с точностью сказать, сколько котов привязали во время бесчисленных медитаций, как в известной дзенской истории) и просто нуждающихся в синтаксической "чистке".
В теме "Тексты" тоже на эту тему заговорили...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Топпер_ 
> *
> ****Поэтому путём к этой запредельности может быть совершенно что угодно и в какой угодно форме, если оно передаётся правильным учителем****
> 
> Простите за избитые аргументы, но всё таки вопрос: Исходя из вышесказанного, Вы допускаете, например человеческие жертвоприношения, религиозные войны и т.д? Если это делается для прохождения пути к некоей запредельности.
> *


Вопрос не совсем корректен.

Да, человек может достичь просветления, совершая жертвоприношения и убивая еретиков. (Хотя, наверное, это очень сложный способ). Вообще не имеет значения, что делает человек внешне. Важно как он это делает. И с каким учителем. Вспомните тех же Тилопу и Наропу, например. Упайя-великая вещь.

И в то же время, если кто-то попробует убивать людей или участвовать в религиозных войнах из обычного состояния сознания или с учителем второго типа, то он такую карму огребёт, что потом черти его долго жарить будут.  :Smilie: 




> Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что все учения ведут к Состоянию Будды?


Ни в коем случае. 
Я хочу сказать что правильные учителя (первого типа) ведут к состоянию Будды, сознанию Христа, Сатчитананде, и Третьему Вниманию.

А сами учения никуда не ведут.




> Что нет последствий добрых и злых дел? Например, кармических последствий при религиозных войнах, которые, согласно положений одной религии будут спасать душу, а  в Буддизме губить её? Вы хотите сказать, что нет разницы?


Эхе-хе... Во-первых, есть последствия, но нет разделения на добрые и злые дела.  

А во-вторых, я не совсем понимаю вопрос.
Кармические последствия для непросветлённых существ, конечно, есть. На относительном уровне  :Smilie: 




> А к какому типу (или к последователям какого течения) Вы относите себя?


К обоим.

Кстати, это была классификация учителей, а не учеников.

О, вспомнилось:  "Субхути, может ли вступивший в поток сказать про себя "Я обрёл плод вступившего в поток?"".
Так вот: верно и обратное! Сказать "Я не обрёл плод вступившего в поток" - тоже неверно!

----------


## Wemmon

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_ 
> * жертвоприношения - суть стадия некоего всечеловеческого пути, который уже практически преодолел это заблуждение, да и кого собственно в жертву приносить, иллюзию?*



Безусловно  :Smilie:  Нет ведь ни жертвы, ни жертвоприносителя - а в том, что мы их различаем, виновато наше различающее сознание.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> 
> 
> Да, человек может достичь просветления, совершая жертвоприношения и убивая еретиков. (Хотя, наверное, это очень сложный способ). Вообще не имеет значения, что делает человек внешне. Важно как он это делает. И с каким учителем. Вспомните тех же Тилопу и Наропу, например. Упайя-великая вещь.


А ты готов распознать Тилопу? Или хотя бы физически встретится с ним?





> Ни в коем случае. 
> Я хочу сказать что правильные учителя (первого типа) ведут к состоянию Будды, сознанию Христа, Сатчитананде, и Третьему Вниманию.


А эти состояния одинаковы?




> А сами учения никуда не ведут.


Учителя ведут, а Учения не ведут... Однако...






> А во-вторых, я не совсем понимаю вопрос.
> Кармические последствия для непросветлённых существ, конечно, есть. На относительном уровне


А у Вас есть опыт абсолютного уровня?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Цитата: "А из этого вытекает полная равностность любых религиозных и нерелигиозных систем.
Они просто соответствуют разным семантическим реальностям".

Логика совершенно непостижимая! "Равностность" вытекает из принадлежности к *разным* реальностям... Кстати, Андрей, в каком методологическом контексте Вы употребляете термин "семантическая реальность"? По Налимову?

По поводу Ваших суперэкуменических фантазий - присоединяюсь к Топперу. Терпимость и всеядность - совершенно разные вещи.
Насколько мне известно, ни один из авторитетных буддийских учителей не говорил, что состояния Будды можно достигнуть в небуддийских традициях. Согласно Калу Ринпоче, о единстве всех религий и учений можно говорить лишь в том смысле, что они помогают существам избежать перерождения в низших мирах. И, конечно, большой вопрос, насколько другие религии соответствуют этому условию. Если Сергий Радонежский, рабби Ицхак Лурия и Руми с Халладжем, скорее всего, переродились в высших мирах, вряд ли это можно сказать о тех, кто совершал неблагие деяния, движимый фанатизмом. В христианстве и исламе именно ортодоксия лежит в основе учения и практики, а не мистические взлёты духа и не добрые дела, так что фанатизм в той или иной степени неизбежен. К иудаизму это относится в меньшей степени, но и там "чудес" хватает.

Но вернёмся к Кришнамурти, поскольку мы всё дальше отходим от заявленной темы. Согласно Кришнамурти, все традиционные типы медитации, связанные с концентрацией, мантрами и пр., никуда не годятся, и нет никакой разницы между повторением слов "Ом" и "кока-кола". По этому поводу - см. приведённую мной цитату Гуру Ринпоче. Почему-то ни Антон, ни Андрей никак её не прокомментировали.

Что же Кришнамурти считает медитацией? Состояние, по его описанию действительно напоминающее махамудру или дзогченовское самосовершенство. Но ведь это состояние - цель, а не метод! Это уже та ступень, которая в буддизме определяется как "не-медитация". Об этом - о выдавании цели за метод - я и писал как о тупиковом пути. К Просветлению, согласно Ваджраяне, ведёт другой путь - союз всепроникающей интуиции и искусных методов. И если Вы вместе с Кришнамурти считаете, что нет разницы между словом "кока-кола" и мантрами - сердечными вибрациями йидамов, то Вы поистине не приняли Прибежище, как минимум, в одном из Трёх Корней.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вдогонку: разумеется, *практической* разницы, поскольку именно о практическом значении мантр писал Кришнамурти в "Свободе от известного". С абсолютной точки зрения, конечно, любые звуки - мантры.

----------


## Ersh

С абсолютной точки зрения все мантры - звуки  :Wink:  (Имхо)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

:Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

Спаведливо и обратное: все звуки - мантры (тантрический вклад в это определение).

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> [B]
> 
> А ты готов распознать Тилопу? Или хотя бы физически встретится с ним?


Не....  :Smilie:  Определённо не готов  :Smilie: 




> А эти состояния одинаковы?


Это не состояния.




> А у Вас есть опыт абсолютного уровня?


Нет.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дмитрий Кармапенко_ 
> 
> Логика совершенно непостижимая! "Равностность" вытекает из принадлежности к *разным* реальностям... Кстати, Андрей, в каком методологическом контексте Вы употребляете термин "семантическая реальность"? По Налимову?


Я не сомневаюсь, что вы читали больше умных книг, чем я  :Smilie:  Я даже не знаю, кто такой Налимов.




> Насколько мне известно, ни один из авторитетных буддийских учителей не говорил, что состояния Будды можно достигнуть в небуддийских традициях.


Разумеется. В небуддийских учениях достигается сознание Христа, Сатчитананда итд. Ни один небуддист не достигнет состояния Будды.




> В христианстве и исламе именно ортодоксия лежит в основе учения и практики, а не мистические взлёты духа и не добрые дела, так что фанатизм в той или иной степени неизбежен. К иудаизму это относится в меньшей степени, но и там "чудес" хватает.


Я что, сравнивал учения? Я говорю про учителей!




> По этому поводу - см. приведённую мной цитату Гуру Ринпоче. Почему-то ни Антон, ни Андрей никак её не прокомментировали.


Вы понимаете... Написать "Я согласен с мнением Гуру Ринпоче"... По-моему это было бы чересчур с моей стороны, вам не кажется?  :Smilie: 
Но всё же - Гуру Ринпоче совершенно прав.




> Что же Кришнамурти считает медитацией? Состояние, по его описанию действительно напоминающее махамудру или дзогченовское самосовершенство. Но ведь это состояние - цель, а не метод!


И цель, и метод.




> И если Вы вместе с Кришнамурти считаете, что нет разницы между словом "кока-кола" и мантрами - сердечными вибрациями йидамов, то Вы поистине не приняли Прибежище, как минимум, в одном из Трёх Корней.


Спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## Антоха

> Сколь бы ни были глубоки, обширны и всеобъемлющи учения Великого Совершенства, все они заключаются в следующем: не создавай в уме и не делай объектом медитации ни атома, и не отвлекайся даже на миг.


А у Кришнамурти не так?

И ещё об ортодоксальности - глядя на Ваши взгляды, я бы сказал, что буддизм - довольно ортодоксальная и воинственная религия. (ничего личного):d

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А что такого воинственного в моих взглядах??
Буддизм - это буддизм, не надо мешать его с чем попало. И точка. Только это я и хотел сказать. Никакой "войны", ничего личного, не надо мне язычок показывать.  :Smilie:  Представьте себе, что совсем недавно я защищал на форуме Кураева христиан и индуистов, которым один местный  :Wink:  буддист сообщил, что их учения ведут в ады, а в высшие миры им вход вообще закрыт. А тут вот, для равновесия, приходится защищать Дхарму. По-вашему, учение Кришнамурти - это "буддизм без условностей". А по-моему - без буддизма.

"Ортодоксия" буквально означает всего лишь "правильное учение". Кто сказал, что в буддизме нет понятия "ложное учение"? Другое дело, что буддийская ортодоксия не отправляет инакомыслящих в ад, как христианская и исламская. И не действует путём запрета и осуждения. Нравится Кришнамурти - читайте на здоровье, если времени не жалко... А по-моему, почитать работы какого-нибудь индуистского йогина-*практика* гораздо полезнее.

Лама Оле Нидал рассказывал, как ему пришлось встречаться в Америке с общиной учеников Кришнамурти. В своём фирменном "жёстком и несентиментальном" стиле  :Smilie:  лама Оле оценил их состояние как "глубоко запутанное". И причина, как он считает, - именно то, что Кришнамурти всю жизнь разглагольствовал об Абсолюте, не объясняя, как его пережить опытным путём.

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_
> И ещё об ортодоксальности - глядя на Ваши взгляды, я бы сказал, что буддизм - довольно ортодоксальная и воинственная религия. (ничего личного)


И это было бы ошибкой. И по взглядам Далай-Ламы судить о буддизме тоже было бы ошибкой. Буддизм даже самому Будде не принадлежит, и он сам не раз подчеркивал, что ему не хотелось бы чтобы ему смотрели в рот.

Про "ортодоксальность" Вам уже ответили. Добавлю, что я, и многие здесь еще и фундаменталисты. А слово тоже вполне нормальное, означает твердую позицию по поводу смешивания разных вещей. Не только на уровне религий. Например смешение культур приводит обычно к эклектике, попсе, а вовсе не росту, поэтому я одобряю усилия всяческих хранителей национальных культурных ценностей . И думаю то же верно и в религиях. Кое-что, внешне, можно позаимстовать, и то, больше не из-за потребности самого учения, а для подстравивания под конкретные условия времени и места. 

Если же смешать все цвета радуги, что получится? 

Вот пусть Кришнамурти остается Кришнамурти, Будда Шакьямуни Буддой Шакьямуни, а Франциск Асизкий Франциском Асизким. А к какому учению они принадлежат...

Как-то известного металюгу спросили: "В каком стиле играете?" и он ответил: "Я просто играю рок-н-ролл. Ну а журналисты  и критики пусть разбираются сами, трэш-метал, или хард, или вплетение блюза я использую."

----------


## Антоха

Дмитрий, Skyku, не могу с вами не согласиться.

Я ни на чём не настаиваю, и не собираюсь упорствовать, тем более, что вы абсолютно правы.
Просто хотелось выяснить, насколько Кришнамурти разниться с буддизмом и что в них общего, и послушать различные мнения на эту тему.

Думаю после всего вышесказанного разговор продолжать не стоит.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wemmon

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Skyku_ 
> *Как-то известного металюгу спросили: "В каком стиле играете?" и он ответил: "Я просто играю рок-н-ролл. Ну а журналисты  и критики пусть разбираются сами, трэш-метал, или хард, или вплетение блюза я использую."*


Это был Лемми Килмистер ? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, кажется, Лемми. Он вообще сказал, что скорее всю жизнь играл панк, а вовсе не хэви-метал. См. интервью в последнем Classic rock'е.

----------


## Skyku

В первый раз слышу это имя, Лемми Килмистер. Помнится мне что сказал почти так Брайян Дикинсон из Айрон Мэйден. Конечно вместо "я" было "мы"  :Smilie:

----------


## Wemmon

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Skyku_ 
> *В первый раз слышу это имя, Лемми Килмистер. Помнится мне что сказал почти так Брайян Дикинсон из Айрон Мэйден. Конечно вместо "я" было "мы" *


Лемми - солист Motorhead, однажды он тоже сказал что-то подобное.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

2 Skyku:

Во-первых, не "Брайан", а Брюс Диккинсон.  :Smilie: 
Во-вторых, Iron Maiden - классический хэви-метал безо всяких следов трэша.
Прошу прощения за офф-топик.  :Smilie:  Пора перемещаться в тему "Про музыку" (раздел для новичков): могучая фигура Лемми затмила индийского философа...  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дмитрий Кармапенко_ 
> 2 Skyku:
> 
> Во-первых, не "Брайан", а Брюс Диккинсон. 
> Во-вторых, Iron Maiden - классический хэви-метал безо всяких следов трэша.
> Прошу прощения за офф-топик.  Пора перемещаться в тему "Про музыку" (раздел для новичков): могучая фигура Лемми затмила индийского философа...


Таки да  :Smilie:  Давненько я метал не слушаю, громкий он для меня стал, и просто бьющий по оголенным нервам, вот и понапутывал.  :Smilie: 

Но раз уж тут про музыку зацепилось чуток, то что на своем опыте, что на опыте других уяснил - металл, рок тяжел для того чтобы пробить толстую кожу эгоизма, и таки достать до нутра. А когда ты снял с себя эту кожу, необходиммость в такой "кувалде" отпадает. Я сам удивился, когда стали менятся вкусы. И когда в тебе простенькое хайку Иссы вызывает ну просто сотрясающие чувства:

И крестьянин в поле
дорогу мне указал
вырванной редькой...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А что, музыка создаётся для того, чтобы пробивать кожу эгоизма?

В течение всего своего православного периода (с 1990 по 1997) я открещивался от рок-музыки, как от чумы. Слушал (и исполнял) только знаменный, демественный и путевой распев. Ну ещё древнерусское строчное и грузинское трёхголосье + греческую церковную музыку. И позволял себе немного классики, для послабления. Но как-то услышал в магазине краем уха старый альбом Iron Maiden... 

Тягучий мёд церковной музыки хорош, чтобы успокоить мятущуюся душу, тьфу ты, алая-виджняну.  :Smilie:  А чтобы пробудить от сладкого сна иллюзии, нужна именно такая "кувалда", как тяжёлый рок. Я сам удивился, как стремительно я вернулся ко старому. И самы простенький риф Дэйва Мюррея и Стива Харриса вызывает ну просто потрясающие чувства:

I'm not number, I'm a free man,
And my life is my own now...

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дмитрий Кармапенко_ 
> *ВообщеРечь идёт не о мировоззренческом нигилизме, а о безразличии в выборе пути.
> *


Кришнамурти ставит под вопрос все существующие учения и философии, и в этом смысле его можно назвать "нигилистом". Однако, он не отрицает общечеловеческие ценности (любовь, свободу, сострадание, Истину). Поэтому, на мой взгляд, правильнее было бы назвать его "скептиком", чем "нигилистом". Что касается "безразличия в выборе пути", то Кришнамурти вообще не видит смысла в путях. Самое знаменитое его высказывание: "Истина -- страна без дорог". Это наверное наиболее проблематичный аспект УК.




> УК - радикальный монизм в духе адвайты


Что именно понимается здесь под "монизмом в духе адвайты"? Если подразумевается единство всех противоположностей в Брахмане, то Кришнамурти очень далёк от этого. Из его лекций и бесед возникает впечатление, что он полностью отказывается говорить что-либо конкретное о том, что он называет "Реальностью". И уж тем более он не стал бы приписывать Ральности какие-либо предикаты, типа единства.




> УК постулирует абсолютную реальность, пренебрегая относительной, тогда как основная идея буддизма Махаяны - единство абсолютной и относительной истины [...] Сансара и Нирвана, с точки зрения буддизма Махаяны, едины, но вовсе не в том смысле, что они одно и то же, а в том, что они обусловлены разными способами переживания одной реальности.


Как раз в этом-то УК и подходит ближе всего к Махаяне! Отностиельная реальность для Кришнамурти -- лишь искажённый умом способ переживания Реальности как таковой. Правда, Кришнамурти слишком категоричен в своих призывах освободиться от обусловленности умом; и в этом смысле совершенно справедливо замечание, что он не видит в относительной истине никакой ценности и "принебрегает" ей.




> Основу любой духовной практики составляет самоопределение: куда я иду? и каким путём?





> Чтобы избавиться от страдания, необходимо изменить своё восприятие и осознание, что требует определённых усилий и методики.


Да, отрицание всех методов действительно делают Буддизм и УК непримиримыми. Более того, в своих лекциях Кришнамурти иногда доходит до кощунства, сравнивая мантры с повторением слов "Кока-Кола", а Будду -- с Карлом Марксом. Конечно, если ненадолго забыть о скептицизме Кришнамурти, и направить внимание исключительно на его рассуждения о страдании и освобождении от Эго, то становится очевидно, что он на самом деле никогда не выходил за пределы дреней традиции Индийского религиозного мистицизма (включающей, помимо прочего, Буддизм и Упанишады) и излагал знакомые нам всем истины. Но вся проблема именно в том, что мы _не можем_ забыть про этот воинствующий скептицизм. Как было правильно замечено, именно в "отрицании метода -- весь пафос и специфика УК". Кришнамурти убеждён почему-то, что все религии и методики _опасны_, являются уловками ума и ведут лишь к конфликту.

Что же предлагает Кришнамурти взамен? Он считает, что прозрение должно произойти спантанно, без усилия. Это чем-то напоминает _сатори_ в Буддизме. УК выражает уверенность, что стоит лишь увидеть "опасность обусловленности", порождающей беспорядок, конфликт и страдание внутри и вовне нас, стоит лишь это "пережить", и освобождение наступит само собой. Мне лично это кажется неправдоподобным.

Надо заметить, что Кришнамурти -- больше, чем просто мыслитель. Ему уадлось самостоятельно освободился от страдания и, вполне возможно, достичь Нирваны. Но почему же мы должны считать, что его "путь" подойдёт и нам? Ведь Кришнамурти не создал никакой школы или секты, у него не было "учеников" (в религиозном смысле слова). То, что произошло всего однажды, может больше никогда не повториться.

Тем не менее надеюсь, что читатели согласятся со мной, что возможность такой трансформации сознания, какую однажды пережил Кришнамурти, _подтверждает_, а не опровергает, Благородные Истины Будды.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Wandrer_ 
> * 
>  Ему уадлось самостоятельно освободился от страдания и, вполне возможно, достичь Нирваны. Но почему же мы должны считать, что его "путь" подойдёт и нам? Ведь Кришнамурти не создал никакой школы или секты, у него не было "учеников" (в религиозном смысле слова). То, что произошло всего однажды, может больше никогда не повториться.
> 
> Тем не менее надеюсь, что читатели согласятся со мной, что возможность такой трансформации сознания, какую однажды пережил Кришнамурти, подтверждает, а не опровергает, Благородные Истины Будды.*


Далеко не самостоятельно! Почему-то всегда за прекрасными книгами забывается история простого индийского мальчугана и сообщества матёрых теософов... И какой Нирваны он достиг - вопрос для исследования...

Мне кажется, было бы нормально определить Кришнамурти как аватару какого-либо божества а-ля Сай-Баба... Отсюда и темы...

----------


## Wandrer

> И какой Нирваны он достиг - вопрос для исследования...


Полностью согласен! Однако это довольно любопытная гипотеза, не так ли?




> Далеко не самостоятельно! [...] забывается история простого индийского мальчугана и сообщества матёрых теософов...


Гм... Кришнамурти утверждал, что все знания, методики, сообщества и "авторитеты" не сопособствуют, а наоборот препятствуют прозрению. Но достиг ли бы он вообще чего бы то ни было, если бы не имел доступа к знаниям теософского сообщества?

В этой связи мне очень хотелось бы обсудить следующий аргумент:

Если предположить, что я использую некую духовную практику с целью достижения прозрения, то разве я тем самым не укрепляю своё "я" ещё больше? С помощью духовной практики я хочу освободиться от обусловленности центром, однако в то же время моё стремление достичь этого создаёт противоречие между целью и тем, кто к ней стремится, и следовательно я буду продолжать действовать из центра. С другой стороны, если я решу отбросить духовную практику, то я вернусь туда, откуда начал. Как же быть?

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *
> 
> Далеко не самостоятельно! Почему-то всегда за прекрасными книгами забывается история простого индийского мальчугана и сообщества матёрых теософов... И какой Нирваны он достиг - вопрос для исследования...
> *


Да после этих истерических теток теософских любая сансара нирваной покажется!

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> * Да после этих истерических теток теософских любая сансара нирваной покажется!*


 Уважаемый Ерш, заслуга этих "истерических теток", как Вы выражаетесь, в том, что мы вообще сидим и беседуем о буддизме в тех странах, где первоначально было засилье православия, католичества и прочего другого. Эти "тетки" раскололи и пробили этот асфальт. Они не были совершенны, я большинство из них не люблю тоже, а особенно не люблю то, во что превратилось теософское движение даже при жизни его основателей. Но если увидеть явления в их причинно-следственном выражении (так скажем - издалека - после почти двух столетий), то видна положительная роль этого процесса. 

Всякий плот, на котором река уже преодолена, оставляется. Это была промежуточная стадия, но без нее не было бы нашей - теперешней. 

-------------------------

Счастья всем.

----------

Ирина Замосенчук (25.12.2010)

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Поэтому не можем мы знать, кто запределен, а кто нет - Кришнамурти или Безан, Далай Лама или Келсанг Гьяцо.

Это только до тех пор, пока хоть немного чистого видения не обретешь...
А к этому состоянию можно прийти мильонами разных  неЭГОистичных способов.
Даже пася чужих коз за дарма (за дхарму)...
 :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Интересно, Бодхинирвана, "немного" чистого видения - это сколько?  :Smilie:  В чём его измерять? В микродхармах?  :Smilie: 

Как по мне - так с видением как с беременностью.  Либо есть, либо нет.
Хотя может быть, это моё заблуждение, вызванное отсутствием чистого видения...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Соня_ 
> * Уважаемый Ерш, заслуга этих "истерических теток", как Вы выражаетесь, в том, что мы вообще сидим и беседуем о буддизме в тех странах, где первоначально было засилье православия, католичества и прочего другого. Эти "тетки" раскололи и пробили этот асфальт. Они не были совершенны, я большинство из них не люблю тоже, а особенно не люблю то, во что превратилось теософское движение даже при жизни его основателей. Но если увидеть явления в их причинно-следственном выражении (так скажем - издалека - после почти двух столетий), то видна положительная роль этого процесса. 
> 
> Всякий плот, на котором река уже преодолена, оставляется. Это была промежуточная стадия, но без нее не было бы нашей - теперешней. 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Счастья всем.*


Уважаемая Соня! 

БуддаДхарма в России была уже тогда, когда "тётки" ещё пребывали в других перерождениях и не фигурировали в планах их далёких предков. Не стоит забывать о простых подданых Российской Империи - бурятах и калмыках. Официально тибетская форма буддизма (известная позже как ламаизм) была признана Екатериной II.

 А также стоит упомянуть о великих буддологах конца 19-го начала 20-го века (к примеру, Щербацкой)...

Так что... Кто и что там "пробил и взломал" - вопрос скорее политический. 

А про "плоты": не стоит бросать транспортные средства - вдруг кому другому пригодиться! 

Певцов о Абсолютном хватало во все времена. Проблема всегда с производителями "плав. средств"...

P.S. Немного о "причинно-следственном выражении"... Из семечка яблока обычно вырастает яблоня. Из арбузного - арбуз. Из репья - репей. Если теософы превратились в то, чем они являются, то каков был источник? БуддаДхарме Будды Шакьямуни уже более 2000 лет. Как Вы думаете, что будет с учением Махатмы Рериха и проч. через 2000 лет?

----------


## Sadhak

///Если предположить, что я использую некую духовную практику с целью достижения прозрения, то разве я тем самым не укрепляю своё "я" ещё больше?///

 То чего нет и сделать ничего не может. А вопрос подразумевает веру в его наличие. Я знаю, что Вы это знаете, просто пишу, за неимением того, кто от этого отказаться может  :Smilie:  , вспоминая ГМК, у меня улыбка кривая и шуточки те еще...

///С помощью духовной практики я хочу освободиться от обусловленности центром, однако в то же время моё стремление достичь этого создаёт противоречие между целью и тем, кто к ней стремится, и следовательно я буду продолжать действовать из центра. С другой стороны, если я решу отбросить духовную практику, то я вернусь туда, откуда начал. Как же быть?///

 Хотим не хотеть и желаем не желать... Как я понимаю, любая практика сопровождает "духовный рост", но не является его условием, а сопровождающимся признаком. Т.е. практика может быть, а вот "рост" не обязательно. Верно и наоборот - практики нет, а вот "рост" есть, значит "поток сознания" явно испытал на себе влияние причин (кармы) вне пределов его видимости, в "прошлых жизнях", если есть конечно желание отождествить его как "то самое сознание", что практиковало в "той жизни". В любом случае вопрос все равно упирается в утверждение о "я", что может выбрать практиковать или нет и испытывает последствия действий, что оно и выбрать не может... Ум не может не практиковать (выбрать да или нет), его отказ от этого также уже будет следствием со своими причинами. Получаем вопрос, который просто задать некому, так кто отвечать должен? 
 По Кришнамурти как раз ГМК спец был (: ...

----------


## Sonya

> *Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head 
> 
> БуддаДхарма в России была уже тогда, когда "тётки" ещё пребывали в других перерождениях и не фигурировали в планах их далёких предков. Не стоит забывать о простых подданых Российской Империи - бурятах и калмыках. Официально тибетская форма буддизма (известная позже как ламаизм) была признана Екатериной II.
> 
> А также стоит упомянуть о великих буддологах конца 19-го начала 20-го века (к примеру, Щербацкой)...
> 
> Так что... Кто и что там "пробил и взломал" - вопрос скорее политический.*


Вопрос не политический, а чисто житейский. Представьте себя в том мире, где буряты и калмыки жили обособленно и имели (глядя глазами обывателя) странную и непонятную религию, совершенно недоступную пониманию окружающих. Много Вам дало бы наличие этих храмов в Питере или Москве, если у Вас нет внутреннего мостика к той информации? Многое ли Вы поняли бы из трудов буддологов, если бы Вы вообще не имели представления, что в них есть что-то Важное для Вас? Не думаю. 

Вы говорите сейчас будучи в том потоке информации, который на Вас уже обрушен. Вы живете в мире, который уже принял и впитал все это. Вы уже выбрали свой путь. И это очень хорошо. Но что делать, если бы всего того просто не было?

Блаватская "начала работу" если можно так выразиться, в те времена, когда главенствовали две точки зрения - жесткая ортодоксия (шаг вправо, шаг влево, попытка к бегство - расстрел на месте)  и такой же жесткий материализм. Плюс незначительные вкрапления всяких медиумов и спиритов. Она начала раскачку интереса к Востоку и его религиям и философиям вообще. Да, эта раскачка дала и свои негативные результаты, но позитивных было тоже достаточно.

А дальше заработала цепочка - интерес публики (особенно ажиотажный) - интерес бизнеса (издавать, популяризировать, распространять, и естессс-но получать деньги). Много увлеченных и наивных дурачков, много увлеченных и желающих заработать, много всяких - но среди них и мы получили свое: нормальную информацию, а с ней и возможность делать то, что делаем.




> *А про "плоты": не стоит бросать транспортные средства - вдруг кому другому пригодиться!*


Именно об этом я говорю - не нужно пинать оставленный плот, на котором может быть другие переправятся на тот берег, с которого Вы уже отплыли на другом плавсредстве...  :Smilie: 




> *Певцов о Абсолютном хватало во все времена. Проблема всегда с производителями "плав. средств"...*


Певцов об абсолютном было мало, и они жили очень обособленно. И я об этом уже говорила. Чтобы понять информацию, надо над ней долго думать. Может быть даже годы. 




> *P.S. Немного о "причинно-следственном выражении"... Из семечка яблока обычно вырастает яблоня. Из арбузного - арбуз. Из репья - репей. Если теософы превратились в то, чем они являются, то каков был источник? БуддаДхарме Будды Шакьямуни уже более 2000 лет. Как Вы думаете, что будет с учением Махатмы Рериха и проч. через 2000 лет?  *


Пусть теософы будут такими, какими угодно, но при этом они издают литературу, из которой я могу выбрать то, что мне нужно - даже того же Будду Шакьямуни... И теософский и рериховский плоты - это плавсредства для кого-то, потому - о пинании мы уже говорили...  :Smilie: 

------------

Счастья всем!

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *То чего нет и сделать ничего не может."*


Как писал Гаудапада:
«Нет ни разрушения, ни созидания, ни зависимых, ни стремящихся к Освобождению, ни желающих освободиться, ни освобожденных – это абсолютная истина». (Мандукья карика)
То есть практика ничего не меняет. Можно конечно говорить об иллюзорном страдании, иллюзорном освобождении, и иллюзорной практике, как пути к освобождению, но пояснить, что всего этого нет вне _майи_. К сожалению, подобный подход соврешенно не удвлетворителен, поскольку неясен онтологический статус самой _майи_. Короче, это разговор для отдельной темы.



> Получаем вопрос, который просто задать некому, так кто отвечать должен? 
> По Кришнамурти как раз ГМК спец был (: ...


Да, жаль...

----------


## Ersh

Если бы это было бы так, то не было бы и достигших Освобождения.
Оно не где-то там, куда нужно достигать, а внутри каждого человека. Каждый человек изначально свободен, самое трудное преодолеть препятствия внутри себя.
Если бы практика сводилась только к тренировке...

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Соня_ 
> 
> 
> Вопрос не политический, а чисто житейский. Представьте себя в том мире, где буряты и калмыки жили обособленно и имели (глядя глазами обывателя) странную и непонятную религию, совершенно недоступную пониманию окружающих. Много Вам дало бы наличие этих храмов в Питере или Москве, если у Вас нет внутреннего мостика к той информации? Многое ли Вы поняли бы из трудов буддологов, если бы Вы вообще не имели представления, что в них есть что-то Важное для Вас? Не думаю.


Вы какого "обывателя" имеете в виду? Хочу заметить, что никогда не был христианином/мусульманином/индуистом, поэтому внутренних борений и сомнений никогда не испытывал... Просто и естественно принял БуддаДхарму... Для меня лично "странны и непонятны" всегда были индуизм и прочии теистические "темы"... 

Про непонятность и недоступность: а ислам, к примеру, доступен или православное христианство?

"Мой внутренний мостик" обусловлен деяниями, совершёнными в прошлых жизнях. И в питерский храм приходил, как в вполне естественное, родное место...

Труды Щербацкова весьма доступны для понимания, хотя и требуют определённой усидчивости для прочтения... Отчёты о экспедиции Козлова тоже дают много материала для пытливого ума...  




> Вы говорите сейчас будучи в том потоке информации, который на Вас уже обрушен. Вы живете в мире, который уже принял и впитал все это. Вы уже выбрали свой путь. И это очень хорошо. Но что делать, если бы всего того просто не было?


Про какой поток информации Вы говорите? В моём, к примеру, "до выбора Пути" теософы и индуисты просто не фигурировали. К тому же это был конец 80-х и тогда всё было немножко не так, как сейчас.




> Блаватская "начала работу" если можно так выразиться, в те времена, когда главенствовали две точки зрения - жесткая ортодоксия (шаг вправо, шаг влево, попытка к бегство - расстрел на месте)  и такой же жесткий материализм. Плюс незначительные вкрапления всяких медиумов и спиритов. Она начала раскачку интереса к Востоку и его религиям и философиям вообще. Да, эта раскачка дала и свои негативные результаты, но позитивных было тоже достаточно.


Это какое такое общество? Хочу опять же заметить, что интерес к "Востоку и его религиям" был и без усилий отдельных персонажей... А вот моды, однозначно, не было...






> Именно об этом я говорю - не нужно пинать оставленный плот, на котором может быть другие переправятся на тот берег, с которого Вы уже отплыли на другом плавсредстве...


Я Ваше "плав. средство" не трогал! Даже рядом не стоял! Мне кажется, что люди выбирают тот или иной Путь не в силу "пропущенного потока информации", а вследствие кармических склонностей, коренящихся в деяниях прошлых жизней...





> Певцов об абсолютном было мало, и они жили очень обособленно. И я об этом уже говорила. Чтобы понять информацию, надо над ней долго думать. Может быть даже годы.


Интересные доктрины... 






> Пусть теософы будут такими, какими угодно, но при этом они издают литературу, из которой я могу выбрать то, что мне нужно - даже того же Будду Шакьямуни... И теософский и рериховский плоты - это плавсредства для кого-то, потому - о пинании мы уже говорили...


А кто переводил сию литературу? И какое она имеет отношение к БуддаДхарме? Читать "версии Махатм" о чём- либо, дело весьма неблагодарное... Особливо если будет тратиться время на "обдумывание в уединении"...

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Соня_ 
> Блаватская "начала работу" если можно


Ой не только, и не столько Блаватская. В Европе интерес к Востоку возник задолго до нее, и благодаря больше офицерам британской колониальной армии в Индии.
Мало того, знаком я с ней еще с времен своего христианства. А богословие я рыл серьезно. И мнение мое осталось еще с тех пор, когда и о Будде знал понаслышке только: сияющий восторгом и  непрофессиональный философ. Явное желание выдать желаемое за действительное (о "поэме" Агни-Йога Е. Рерих вообще молчу). Как А. Мень сказал о Блаватской и Безант - "Не судите о них строго, это просто несчастные женщины"




> Именно об этом я говорю - не нужно пинать оставленный плот, на котором может быть другие переправятся на тот берег, с которого Вы уже отплыли на другом плавсредстве...


Может, всяко бывает. Но как по мне, теософия, по большей части искривляет мозги. По крайней мере мне в жизни мало встречалось людей, которые смогли пойти дальше теософии. Но конечно, такие есть.




> Пусть теософы будут такими, какими угодно, но при этом они издают литературу, из которой я могу выбрать то, что мне нужно - даже того же Будду Шакьямуни...


Выбрать то можно. И даже из "Майн Кампф" Гитлера тоже можно взять полезное. Но смысл выискивать крупинки золота когда есть доступные склады с слитками?

----------


## Sadhak

///Вы говорите сейчас будучи в том потоке информации, который на Вас уже обрушен. Вы живете в мире, который уже принял и впитал все это. Вы уже выбрали свой путь. И это очень хорошо. Но что делать, если бы всего того просто не было?///

 Да, согласен. В городе "нормальных книжек" просто нет, одна эзотерика и целительство. Беру сумками в Москве или заказываю по инету. И вот как-то меня такого всего из себя "умного", быстренько умыла продавец этой лавки, когда я презрительно фыркнул при виде этого ассортимента и начал высокомерно пенять продавцу на качество всей этой "чуши". "Да, что вы говорите, мой дорогой, люди нам в ноги кланяются и благодарят, за новую жизнь, судьбу и надежду, что дали им эти книги...". 
 Да у всех наверняка есть опыт общения и пропаганды столь высоких мыслй с совершенно неподготовленными к ним людьми. Легко общаться, когда уже есть хоть какое-то понимание и интерес собеседника, а так просто беспомощно руками разводишь, в поисках доступной и воспринимаемой для этого ума концепции...
 Спасибо теософам, целителям, эзотерикам, неисповедим путь ума к Учению и просветлению...

----------


## Sadhak

///К сожалению, подобный подход соврешенно не удвлетворителен, поскольку неясен онтологический статус самой майи. ///

 Cуществует ли майя и ее статус без самого ума? Ум создает отождествление, разделение, а значит вопрос и проблему, а потом эту только в нем и для него существующую проблему и пытается решить, как ему это кажется, полагая себя некой сущностью, что может выбрать решать или нет и вообще задавать вопрос о онтологическом статусе майи. Чем она может еще быть, разве есть два? Я лежу или я бегу, вижусь совершенно разным, разве эта иллюзия на мой счет, затрагивает и превращает меня в разные вещи? Майя и есть мир, мир и есть Брахман, где и кто может найти еще кого-то? Сознание в покое - мира нет, движение сознания оначает последовательность, а значит динамику, время и мир - концепты майи...

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Каждый человек изначально свободен, самое трудное преодолеть препятствия внутри себя.*


Если я поставил цель разрушить препятствия, то разве я тем самым не создал лишь ещё одно препятствие?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *Майя и есть мир, мир и есть Брахман, где и кто может найти еще кого-то?*


Вашим высказыванием вы разрушаете дуализм иллюзии и реальности. Получается, что майа и Брахман -- одно и то же. Думаю, что даже Шанкара не согласился бы с этим, хотя лично мне подобная формулировка довольно близка.

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Wandrer_ 
> *
> Если я поставил цель разрушить препятствия, то разве я тем самым не создал лишь ещё одно препятствие?
> *


А разве создал? Разве есть препятствия для свободного человека?

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *
> А разве создал? Разве есть препятствия для свободного человека?*


Хорошо сказано! Но зачем тогда нужна практика? Раз я желаю и страдаю, занчит я не свободен.

----------


## Ersh

Практика нужна, чтобы достичь освобождения на практике  :Smilie:

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> * Вы какого "обывателя" имеете в виду? Хочу заметить, что никогда не был христианином/мусульманином/индуистом, поэтому внутренних борений и сомнений никогда не испытывал... Просто и естественно принял БуддаДхарму... Для меня лично "странны и непонятны" всегда были индуизм и прочии теистические "темы"... 
> 
> Про непонятность и недоступность: а ислам, к примеру, доступен или православное христианство?
> 
> "Мой внутренний мостик" обусловлен деяниями, совершёнными в прошлых жизнях. И в питерский храм приходил, как в вполне естественное, родное место...
> 
> Труды Щербацкова весьма доступны для понимания, хотя и требуют определённой усидчивости для прочтения... Отчёты о экспедиции Козлова тоже дают много материала для пытливого ума... *


 Я рада за Вас и Вашу карму, которая так просто и естественно привела Вас на нужный путь. Но не все мы так совершенны...  :Smilie:  

Я например выросла в провинции, потому не имела даже тоненькой "дорожки к храму", в который вы входили "как во вполне естественное и родное место" - храма не было. И так же как и г-н Садхак не могла ничего найти в магазинах. Прежде чем прочесть что-то, нужно было это что-то издать...  :Smilie:  Чем мы тогда и занялись (это был конец 80-х). И с буддизмом в версии ламы Оле познакомилась впервые в те времена (когда помогала организовывать его приезд в наш город). Моей хорошей кармы не хватило, чтобы примкнуть в те времена, но - соломку я себе все-таки подстелила  :Stick Out Tongue:  Нисповедимы пути... ой, чуть было не сказала - господни... 

Если говорить о современных теософских и рериховских/агни-йоговских движений, то могу сказать с полным знанием дела - они не являются стабльными потоками, а скорее перевалочными пунктами. Текучесть очень большая именно из-за того, что многие, приняв определенные части, спотыкаются о другие и начинают искать "свет в конце тоннеля". Как правило, многих из них я потом встречала в буддистских организациях, хотя часть уходили и в православие и в секты. Но здесь уже - дело кармы и вкуса...  :Wink:  

А возвращаясь к истокам - основанию теософского общества - то стоит обратить внимание, что Блаватская была великолепным популяризатором. И мы бы сейчас не имели и десятой доли процента той информации, которая поднялась с ее легкой руки. 

А мусор - ну так он есть всегда и везде, и его почему-то всегда больше, чем хорошего.

----------


## Sadhak

///Вашим высказыванием вы разрушаете дуализм иллюзии и реальности. Получается, что майа и Брахман -- одно и то же. Думаю, что даже Шанкара не согласился бы с этим, хотя лично мне подобная формулировка довольно близка///

 Подобное иллюзорно-реальное разделение, просто временная уступка, метод, упайя, подвергаемая к тому же беспощадной критике со стороны других учений. Именно на это место напирают все любители попинать адвайту. Вводя подобный дуализм и принимая его, адвайта бы саморазоблачилась. Никакой двойственности. Это только рабочая концепция, первые шаги практики для ума, не имеющего мужество принять в полной мере окончательный вывод адвайты. Негативное отрицание - "я не то и не это", потом естественно меняется на " я и то и это" и в конце концов - "нет ничего кроме Меня". Вначале мир исчезает в иллюзорности и поиске настоящей его подложки и с пониманием бессмысленности такого поиска, если само искомое является ищущим, переживанием этого (вот это для меня здесь достаточно трудный момент), мир появляется снова таким как он есть, без деления на иллюзию и реальность, своего рода мудрое интуитивное знание незнания. Интеллект может принять и понимать это на своем уровне, но как уже скзал, есть непосредственное переживание Абсолютного, котрого у меня нет и я даже не понимаю как и чем оно может переживаться кроме ума и какова его тогда ценность, если ум знает, что ничего из воспринимаемого и таким образом пережитого, независимо от силы и продвинутости такого опыта - будет содержанием сознания, этим же умом, в конечном итоге просто концепцией и фантазией и просто не существует без самого сознания? А сознание тоже явно временное и концептуальное, оно ограничено, обусловленно и не может быть моей истинной сущностью. Именно поэтому, ум находит только одно определение, что может удовлетворять его "требованиям" концептуально - это само Небытие, то откуда Бытие возникает, "я-до-рождения", "невосприятие невосприятия". Именно за это  "узкое " и сомнительное место, я могу быть бит в рамках самой адвайты, но я искренне не понимаю и не вижу выход, кроме как утверждения "сат-чит-ананды", как самой Смерти, и "черного провала сознания", как это обычно видится уму. Еще раз - нет никакого непосредственного опыта-переживания, лишь концепция интеллекта, сводящая к абсурду даже вдруг появление этого опыта. И именно под этим углом и это же я нахожу в закамуфлированных высокими словами утверждениях любого "пробужденного" мудреца. Даже если бы Он предстал вдруг прямо ПЕРЕД УМОМ, то даже Он будет вторичным и содержимым ума и сознания, что на него смотрит и не существует без этого сознания, он внутри, а не вне него...
 Пожайлуста, у кого есть возможность общения с "реализованными" мастерами, способными разрешить этот вопрос, спросите, что они думают по этому поводу. Может быть покажите на ошибку сами. Или я криво понимаю или так оно и есть в рамках ума и для ума. Ум не сомневается в своей истинной сущности, как Я вне любых концептов ума, но утверждение в непосредственной возможности пережить Это на опыте, ни в какие рамки даже самого ума не укладывается. Какие сиддхи, какая ригпа, нирвана и т.д., где это все когда сознания и ума нет и нельзя сказать, что оно есть или нет, некому?

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Соня_ 
> * Я рада за Вас и Вашу карму, которая так просто и естественно привела Вас на нужный путь. Но не все мы так совершенны...  
> 
> Я например выросла в провинции, потому не имела даже тоненькой "дорожки к храму", в который вы входили "как во вполне естественное и родное место" - храма не было. И так же как и г-н Садхак не могла ничего найти в магазинах.*


Ремарка: вырос в маленьком (меньше 100 тыс. человек) городке на юго-востоке Татарстана... Полностью понимаю Ваши проблемы...

 :Smilie:  

 А все окружающие "вполне естественно" ходили в православные церкви и мечети... И сильно не рефлексировали из-за "отсутствия дорожек". Когда бываю там, то вижу - ничего с тех пор не изменилось... В том числе в местной общине поклоников махатм из долины Кулу (живших, однако в купленной резиденции бывшего местного махараджи; построивших на личные деньги дорогу в семь километров [!], для поездок в соседнюю деревню и сумевших доставить в долину Кулу "Форд" [и это при отсутствии туда дорог!] - весьма комфортное место для "духовного поиска")...

Но, как говорится, "каждому - своё"...

P.S. А уже потом были вполне "естественные и родные места"...




> А возвращаясь к истокам - основанию теософского общества - то стоит обратить внимание, что Блаватская была великолепным популяризатором. И мы бы сейчас не имели и десятой доли процента той информации, которая поднялась с ее легкой руки.


Однако стоит заметить, что Блаватская была _великолепным популяризатором_ *собственных доктрин*.

Эдак можно дойти и до того, что Сёко Асахара и его АУМ - великие "популяризаторы" Дхармы  Будд!!! А Адольф и Сталин - великие "популяризаторы" Первой Благородной Истины!

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> 
> Подобное иллюзорно-реальное разделение [...] только рабочая концепция, первые шаги практики для ума, не имеющего мужество принять в полной мере окончательный вывод адвайты. [...] Вначале мир исчезает в иллюзорности и поиске настоящей его подложки и с пониманием бессмысленности такого поиска, если само искомое является ищущим, переживанием этого (вот это для меня здесь достаточно трудный момент), мир появляется снова таким как он есть, без деления на иллюзию и реальность...


Совершенно верно! Все начинается с идеализма, с понимания того, что мир не может иметь бытия вне сознания, нет наблюдаемого без Наблюдающего. Этот Наблюдающий является необходимым условием любого наблюдения. Тогда мы отбрасываем мир форм и явлений, мир противоречия (т.е. майу) и пытаемся найти этого единственно-реального Наблюдающего. Однако мы не можем Его найти, потому что Ищущий не может найти сам себя. "Невидимый, он видит, неслышимый – слышит, немыслимый – мыслит, непознаваемый – познает" (Брихадараньяка-Упанишада).

В результате мы понимаем, что не может быть пустого сознания точно также, как и не может быть материи без формы. То есть не может быть Наблюдающего без наблюдаемого. Получается, нет ни меня, ни мира, но есть одно Наблюдение.




> Еще раз - нет никакого непосредственного опыта-переживания, лишь концепция интеллекта, сводящая к абсурду даже вдруг появление этого опыта.


И всё же инетеллект остался, иначе как возможно переживание всего этого? Просто интеллект больше не считает себя чем-то обособленным, он больше не делит и не цепляется за формы в поисках содержания. Он больше не говорит "я -- то" или "я -- это". Остаётся лишь "ни то, ни то".




> ...я искренне не понимаю и не вижу выход, кроме как утверждения "сат-чит-ананды", как самой Смерти, и "черного провала сознания", как это обычно видится уму.


Да, это смерть. Только когда индивидуальность умерла может начаться истинная жизнь.

----------


## PampKin Head

А когда пойдём за пределы "ни того, ни того"? Однако, среди [указывает пальцем], могут быть разные темы.

[поёт]

"Нас-стоящему индейцу нужно только одново-о-о..."

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *Однако стоит заметить, что Блаватская была великолепным популяризатором собственных доктрин.
> 
> Эдак можно дойти и до того, что Сёко Асахара и его АУМ - великие "популяризаторы" Дхармы  Будд!!! А Адольф и Сталин - великие "популяризаторы" Первой Благородной Истины!*


Можно дойти до любого абсурда, если очень захотеть. Но проблема в том, что мы с Вами не поймем друг друга - просто разный путь и разная карма  :Smilie:  Однако - заметьте - мы плывем на одном плоту и в одну сторону  :Wink:  Что тогда вообще мы обсуждаем? Думаете я не понимаю вреда сект, глупых обществ и всего прочего? Понимаю (плавали - знаем). Думаете я не за чистый и изначальный незамутненный буддизм? За. Но я уже прошла тот путь, который Вам так не нравится - и результут как видите идентичен Вашему.

Мне не изменить свою жизнь. История, как известно, не знает сослагательного наклонения. Мы уже имеем ту судьбу, которая есть и другой у нас не будет. И вообще - все иллюзия.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Счастья всем!

----------


## Никита

Соня:Мне не изменить свою жизнь. История, как известно, не знает сослагательного наклонения. Мы уже имеем ту судьбу, которая есть и другой у нас не будет.
Не согласен(хотя может и ошибаюсь!). Судьба судьбой, а Карма кармою. И может все дело в том, что вы не можете проще посмотреть на путь. К чему усложнять его? Не проще ли избавится от пессимизма и скептизма и послушать психологов? Главное не парьтесь! Порой все так надоедает, что послать бы... сорри
Так вот. О чем я? Ах да о психологах! Будте оптимистичны! И главное вера. Я верю искренне, что даже упомянутый Сталин 
мог стать буддой в 50-х.( ох и трудно пришлось бы ему! :Big Grin:  )
Каждый способен изменить себя. Главное верить.

Ну вот и все!Если я вас неправильно понял, что ж я в сансаре! :Wink:

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> *Судьба судьбой, а Карма кармою. И может все дело в том, что вы не можете проще посмотреть на путь. К чему усложнять его? Не проще ли избавится от пессимизма и скептизма и послушать психологов? Главное не парьтесь! Порой все так надоедает, что послать бы... сорри
> Так вот. О чем я? Ах да о психологах! Будте оптимистичны! И главное вера. Я верю искренне, что даже упомянутый Сталин 
> мог стать буддой в 50-х.( ох и трудно пришлось бы ему! )
> Каждый способен изменить себя. Главное верить.
> 
> Ну вот и все!Если я вас неправильно понял, что ж я в сансаре!*


Ну и я о том же! Оставьте эту девушку (тетеньку) там и идите спокойно дальше! Нет, парятся из-за Кришнамурти, который мне нравится, из-за Блаватской, которая мне тоже нравится, из-за другого (которое отдам и не моргну)... 

Верить, постигать - и идти дальше - и... Все у нас будет хорошо  :Wink: 

Счастья всем!

----------


## Никита

А чем вам Блаватская-то нравится? Рекламой Буддизма на западе? :Wink:

----------


## Wandrer

Мне лично Блаватская не нравится тем, что она заимствовала термины и концепции из Индуизма часто бесцеремонно искажая их первоначальные значения  :Frown:

----------


## Никита

А мне пафосом и тем же искажением. Хотя раньше я просто зачитывался! :Wink:

----------


## Sonya

Именно - зачитывались, а потом нашли другие источники! Ом Рам! Всему свое время и время каждой вещи под небом... Время рождаться и время умирать, время насаждать и время собирать урожай... и т.д. Мы все пожинаем где не сажали. И счастья всем, кто этот огород нам растил!

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> *А чем вам Блаватская-то нравится? Рекламой Буддизма на западе?*


 Не только рекламой буддизма на западе. А тем, что я пришла через эту дверь. Сидоров и Рерихи остались далеко позади со своей мишурой (ты помнишь, как все начиналось?...  :Stick Out Tongue: ), а вот симпатия к Блаватской у меня глубокая и серьезная - и она не закончилась. (видимо встречались в прошлых жизнях  :Smilie:  )

Но это долго рассказывать. И высказав точку зрения я сразу же вызову массу сердитых ответов. Не хочется быть накрытой этой лавиной - не желаю отстреливаться. Потому оставим. 

Счастья всем!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Никита

Извини, что опять, но я тебя не пойму. Сначала ты говоришь, что все, выражаясь деревенским языком, предрешено я тут же опровергаю это, и ты со мной согласна. Потом про Блаватскую. Хотя если честно я и сам до сих пор не потерял к ней уважения ну и пр. Я вообще к дхарме через Мулдашева и его Город Богов пришел. Все так концептуально. Мулдашев "рекламирует" Блаватскую и Рампу, а они в свою очередь "рекламируют" Буддизм. А вообще Блаватскую и прочую Теософию здесь не любят, как я уже неоднократно говорил, на своей шкуре испытал.

Простите ради Будды, эмоции не сдержал. Я всех люблю и желаю счастья!

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> * Я вообще к дхарме через Мулдашева и его Город Богов пришел. Все так концептуально. Мулдашев "рекламирует" Блаватскую и Рампу, а они в свою очередь "рекламируют" Буддизм.*


Не говорите мне про Мулдашева! Я вообще не понимаю, как он издателя-то нашёл. :Confused:

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> *Извини, что опять, но я тебя не пойму. Сначала ты говоришь, что все, выражаясь деревенским языком, предрешено я тут же опровергаю это, и ты со мной согласна.*


 Потому что я вообще не поняла - о чем там был спор, что предрешено, а что нет. Можно ли поконкретнее? Я согласилась только с тем, что вопрос сложный и мы его уже не решим. Потому лучше оставить.




> *Потом про Блаватскую. Хотя если честно я и сам до сих пор не потерял к ней уважения*


 Аналогично. Пути у всех разные. Как сказала Ахматова: "Когда б вы знали из какого сора растут стихи не ведая стыда"... 




> *Простите ради Будды, эмоции не сдержал. Я всех люблю и желаю счастья!*


 Аналогично! Всем-всем - и сплошного счастья!





> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> * ... В том числе в местной общине поклоников махатм из долины Кулу (живших, однако в купленной резиденции бывшего местного махараджи; построивших на личные деньги дорогу в семь километров [!], для поездок в соседнюю деревню и сумевших доставить в долину Кулу "Форд" [и это при отсутствии туда дорог!] - весьма комфортное место для "духовного поиска")...*


 Уважаемый PampKin Head, Вы меня заставляете защищать то, что мне защищать глубоко неприятно, но приходится ради справедливости. Разве нет таких дельцов от "буддизма", которые приспособили Учение для своих личных нужд? У нас по городу разъезжал один (и если бы один) такой в черном мерсе, а его "община" простиралась перед ним на улице. А мне было стыдно, потому что кто-то решит, что это буддизм! 

Для меня теософия закончилась с уходом ее основателей. И то, во что это выродилось сейчас, не хочется обсуждать. Но просто будем справедливы - они не лицо явления. Явление уже закончилось. И выполнило свою роль. 

------------------------
Счастья всем!

----------

Ирина Замосенчук (25.12.2010)

----------


## Skyku

Блаватскую и теософию не только здесь не любят. Причина уже называлась, "ура-восторг по индуиско-буддийским мотивам".

Не любят ее, и не доверяют именно за работу на стыке, за эклектику и смешивание. Для меня она по сути неотличима от физиков изучающих астрал и ментал. От автора придумавшего водород жизни, на стыке физики, биологии и астрологии. При этом физик, биолог и астролог находят массу неточной в той части за которую они отвечают, но автор ведь тут же скажет: "Фи, вы узкие специалисты, вы не видите картину в целом!"

В том же стиле и теософы отвечали любым попыткам критики и дисскусии со стороны любюго классического учения.

Ну и личный опыт по поводу симпатий. Я практически не встречал мужчин ей симпатизирующих. А вот знакомых женщин, да, много. Причем многие из них с обидой, и издевкой даже, говорили: "Тебе она не нравится потому что ты страдаешь мужским шовинизмом! Потому что ты считаешь что женщина не может быть глубокой в философии!" А я так себе думаю что женщины держат Блаватскую больше как знамя - бабоньки, а вот мы тоже могём! Потому что кроме Блаватской у меня боооольшой список из мужских фамилий с таким же к ним отношением. Даниил Андреев, с его "Розой мира" например.

Соня, не нужно отстреливаться от лавины, Блаватской это не поможет. Просто возьмите свою симпатию к ней и внимааательно рассмотрите  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

[пляшет, бъёт в бубен и осыпает Асахару цветами... "Харе Шива, Харе Дхарма, Харе Сангха"...]

----------


## Никита

Действительно, от Блаватской меньше пользы чем от Сутр, ННР и гДТ, но тем не менее, Скайку, не забывайте, что "всякая теософия" косвенным образом уже десятки людей переманила на Буддизм. Да, мы понимаем, что это была научно-религиозная фантастика, но мы не остаемся признательны тому, кто поставил нас на путь правый. В этом я с Соней согласен. Ведь ЯСНО НАПИСАНО:  _...не имела даже тоненькой "дорожки к храму", в который вы входили "как во вполне естественное и родное место" - храма не было. И так же как и г-н Садхак не могла ничего найти в магазинах. Прежде чем прочесть что-то, нужно было это что-то издать...  Чем мы тогда и занялись (это был конец 80-х). И с буддизмом в версии ламы Оле познакомилась впервые в те времена (когда помогала организовывать его приезд в наш город..._
Отсюда следует, что Литературы не было и (даже сегодня кое-где) нет. А значит намеренно Блаватскую выше дхармы никто не ставит. Просто другого нет. Или другой случай, когда до некоторых Дхарма с первого взгляда не доходит. Хоть я и сказал, что косвенно, тем не менее, мы же не проклинаем чью-то случайную помощь, верно? С вами закончил.

-Не говорите мне про Мулдашева! Я вообще не понимаю, как он издателя-то нашёл.

Просто. Как вы думаете, офтальмологу мирового уровня трудно навести связи& К тому же книгой просто зачитываешься! Её чуть раскрутил, и такая пруха была бы! Хотя может и есть.


 :Wink:   :Big Grin:  

Спасибо.

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_
> ... но тем не менее, Скайку, не забывайте, что "всякая теософия" косвенным образом уже десятки людей переманила на Буддизм...


Косвенным да. Как и та вещь, о которой Вы написали: "Извиняюсь, что такую гадость сюда помещаю!!! Но это же ужасно. Какие ... могли такое написать! Мое сострадание к ним!"
тоже, уверен, привлечет внимание. И пара человек, да найдется, что после ее прочтения заинтересуется оригиналом. Но Вы почему-то авторов о как осудили!

И ни о каком проклятии с моей стороны не было речи  :Smilie:  Не мой стиль.

Как и ахать - как Вы смеете! 

Давайте как-то поспокойней, и пообъективней.

----------


## Никита

Г-н Скайку! Я на вас не наезжал, просто хотелось ,как говорится, высказаться по поводу сказанного. И тоже самое насчет Бесстыдства, я не совсем с Вами согласен. Все же надо видеть разницу, ху из мат, а ху из фантастика. Я уже сказал, в той теме насчет этого перетягивания. Можете еще раз прочитать. Не кажется ли вам, что действительно, кому-то надо быть объективней?     :Wink:  

Желаю счастья!

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Skyku_ 
> *Ну и личный опыт по поводу симпатий. Я практически не встречал мужчин ей симпатизирующих. А вот знакомых женщин, да, много. Причем многие из них с обидой, и издевкой даже, говорили: "Тебе она не нравится потому что ты страдаешь мужским шовинизмом! Потому что ты считаешь что женщина не может быть глубокой в философии!" А я так себе думаю что женщины держат Блаватскую больше как знамя - бабоньки, а вот мы тоже могём! Потому что кроме Блаватской у меня боооольшой список из мужских фамилий с таким же к ним отношением. Даниил Андреев, с его "Розой мира" например.
> 
> Соня, не нужно отстреливаться от лавины, Блаватской это не поможет. Просто возьмите свою симпатию к ней и внимааательно рассмотрите *


Интересная версия по поводу женщин/мужчин в философии. Встречаю впервые.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Однако, меня совсем не тревожит "пол" философов, и я по этому поводу не комплексую. Самоутверждение - это для подростков. Переболели, и хватит. Знамя мне тоже не требуется. 

А эклектика и смешивание - это как это ни странно - положительтный фактор в условиях огромного и очень переполненного информацией мира, так как ставит МОСТЫ от одной информации к другой. По себе знаю - залезешь в словарь за одним словом, подхватишь десять новых. 

Так и здесь, чтобы найти одно и самое важное, рассматриваешь многое и все это проверяешь. Потому - труды начальной теософии - это кладезь информации. НЕПРОВЕРЕННОй, спорной, путаной - но на то и голова, чтобы разобраться. Как сказано в учении - проверяйте. Испытывайте логикой и сердцем учение, испытывайте учителя, проверяйте! Задавайте вопросы! 

И вот мы на - буддийском форуме, в буддийской сангхе. 

Мои симпатии оставим при мне, я достаточно на них насмотрелась...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Никита

Согласен. 
Вот только я не пойму, в чем сыр бор. В том, что Блаватская не пишет ничего хорошего(полезного) или в том, что некоторым она не очень нравится?   :Stick Out Tongue:  Поэтому г-н Скайку вам со словами "пообъективней" надо быть осторожней. :Wink:  
Как впрочем и мне! :Embarrassment:  

Счастья!

----------


## Ersh

Господа, давайте уважать друг друга. Или может быть в Блаватской что-нибудь подправить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Господа, давайте уважать друг друга. Или может быть в Блаватской что-нибудь подправить? *


 Спасибо, уважаемый Ерш! Если Вы помните, то именно с Вашей легкой руки пошел весь этот сыр-бор  :Stick Out Tongue:  А вообще - счастья всем! И как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Всегда кто-то виноват :Smilie:

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Всегда кто-то виноват*


 Все ! Все ! Забыли, закопали, оставили! Виноваты все, кто не изжли свою карму и еще вынуждены рождаться и рождаться, и терять, и искать, и снова находить, и снова может оказаться, что не то!...  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Какое счастье, что мы имеем сейчас физическое тело, здравый (надеюсь) рассудок, и можем практиковать... Жене сказать, что пошел к любовнице, любовнице - что пошел к жене, а сам - на чердак и - "Кармапа Ченно...Кармапа ченно... Кармапа ченно..."

-----------------

Счастья всем!

----------


## Тера

Извините, что вмешиваюсь в вашу дискуссию, но вот решила изложить некоторые мысли на этот счет  :Smilie:  



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> *Действительно, от Блаватской меньше пользы чем от Сутр, ННР и гДТ, но тем не менее, не забывайте, что "всякая теософия" косвенным образом уже десятки людей переманила на Буддизм. Да, мы понимаем, что это была научно-религиозная фантастика, но мы не остаемся признательны тому, кто поставил нас на путь правый.*


К сожалению, мне трудно рассуждать на тему Елены Петровны и ее воззрений, т.к. сама я читала только "Тайную доктрину" и больше ничего. Но все же. Если взять за образец ее творчества этот трехтомник, то мне оно кажется весьма далеким от буддизма (равно как и от индуизма). По-моему, это провозглашение собственной, местами - весьма оригинальной, концепции, с использованием понятийной базы буддизма. Так что насчет "пути правого" - позвольте усомниться. Возможно, вы пришли к буддизму, заинтересовавшись идеями, изложенными у Блаватской. Тогда встает вполне закономерный вопрос: насколько близки были вам эти идеи и как вы к ним относитесь сейчас? Если до сих пор придерживаетесь, то вы оригинально понимаете буддизм  :Smilie:  Если нет - то зачем столь рьяно их отстаиваете?
А насчет "переманивания людей": "всякая теософия" в основном, привленкает людей особого склада, "искателей тайны", а тайн в буддзме как раз негусто. Поэтому многие, пришедшие через книги Елены Петровны, разочаровываются и уходят. Плюс это или минус? Думаю, не то и не другое. Тот, кто созрел до принятия буддизма, все равно к нему придет, не важно, каким путем.



> *намеренно Блаватскую выше дхармы никто не ставит. Просто другого нет. Или другой случай, когда до некоторых Дхарма с первого взгляда не доходит. Хоть я и сказал, что косвенно, тем не менее, мы же не проклинаем чью-то случайную помощь, верно? С вами закончил.*


Сомневаюсь, что Блаватская - это именно "случайная помощь". Она требует от адепта определенной целеустремленности: в частности, дочитывая ее третий том, я поняла, что это так  :Smilie:  
А насчет другого выхода: это еще смотря как интерпретировать. В действительности, это скорее ВЫХОД, нежели ВХОД.
С уважением, Тера.

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Соня_ 
> Интересная версия по поводу женщин/мужчин в философии. Встречаю впервые.  Однако, меня совсем не тревожит "пол" философов,


Меня тоже пол не тревожит  :Smilie:  Но слышал именно приведенный мною аргумент.
Просто предположил, может и у Вас такая проблема? Приятно что нет  :Smilie: 




> А эклектика и смешивание - это как это ни странно - положительтный фактор в условиях огромного и очень переполненного информацией мира,


А в этом у меня противоположная позиция. О пользе фундаментализма, в эпоху глобализации и чтобы не было сваливания всего в одну кучу (например буддийских мотивов в проповедях Иисуса из Назарета, христианской любви к ближнему в учении Будды) я уже высказывался.  :Smilie: 

Добавлю лишь еще свою "картинку".
Как-то на городской свалке меня поразило то что обломки разных вещей столь безлики что описываются одним словом - мусор. Я даже специально пытался разрыть что-то разное, типа руки от куклы и куска разбитой тарелки, но оказалось что их как-будто нет. Даже в детском ящике обломки игрушек индивидуальны, а здесь...
Вот так я "вижу" эклектику  :Smilie: 




> Потому - труды начальной теософии - это кладезь информации. НЕПРОВЕРЕННОй, спорной, путаной - но на то и голова, чтобы разобраться. Как сказано в учении - проверяйте. Испытывайте логикой и сердцем учение, испытывайте учителя, проверяйте! Задавайте вопросы!


На исследование всех книг и учителей жизни не хватит точно. И не одной. 
Поэтому что ПРОВЕРЯТЬ все равно выбор интуитивный. А не логический. Потому трудно доказуемый, и "труды начальной теософии - это кладезь информации " ТОЛЬКО для Вас. И еще для Василия. И еще для Мэри. И ... А не ВООБЩЕ.

Призывая к объективности я имел ввиду - различайте свои симпатии и ВООБЩЕ. Например если кто-то о моей маме скажет что она толстая тетка я пойму его. Потому что объективно так и есть. Но моя к ней любовь от этого не пострадает. И доказывать что она самая исключительная женщина в мире я тоже не буду. Потому что понимаю что для МЕНЯ исключительная  :Smilie: 

То есть я пытался в своем неприятии высветить объективные моменты. А не говорил о том что кому-то конкретно она не помогла.

Например для меня серьезным поворотом к Будде была книга православного священника А. Меня (он взял для нее псевдоним Эманнуил Светлов). Будучи тогда активным и глубоко верующим христианином, меня поразило как он мягко и светло писал о Будде. Не как о конкуренте  своего Господа Иисуса Христа. Не сухо религиоведчески, а именно с уважением к нему. Но я и не подумаю называть очень мною уважаемого и доныне о. А. Меня почти буддистом. Он для меня пример глубоко верующего христианина которому его Вера не мешала видеть духовные достижения других. Но я не читаю больше его, потому он таки христианин  :Smilie:   Зачем выискивать у него буддийские мотивы?

Очень люблю эту шутку:
Хаос - это когда мусульманин объясняет буддисту почему католики защищают их от православных.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Никита

Дорогая Тера! Мы говорим все же не о сходствах Елены Петровне с буддизмом, а скорее о том, как они связаны. Помнится кто-то из её друзей, теософов(Олькотт, кажется) опубликовал "Научный Буддизм". Так вот книга блестяще отразила идеи буддизма, совместив это все с наукой того времени. Но дело не в этом. Дело в том, что теософы 
ПОЧЕРПНУЛИ не мало из буддизма. Но что же касается "переманивания", то это все же не с каждым так. Вот у меня знакомый есть. 15 лет назад Агни-Йогой увлекся, а сегодня ждет пока новый Мулдашев выйдет!  :Big Grin:  Поэтому с кем как. Конечно обуддевших эзотериков тоже не мало. А Блаватская мне не очень нравится, чувство уважения все же осталось!

А вообще надоела уже эта грызня между буддистами и обуддевшими псевдотеософами!

 :Smilie:   :Wink:  

Всего! С Днем святого ВАлентина!Любви и счачтья!

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Skyku_ 
> * На исследование всех книг и учителей жизни не хватит точно. И не одной. Поэтому что ПРОВЕРЯТЬ все равно выбор интуитивный. А не логический. Потому трудно доказуемый, и "труды начальной теософии - это кладезь информации " ТОЛЬКО для Вас. И еще для Василия. И еще для Мэри. И ... А не ВООБЩЕ.*


 Согласна - выбор интуитивный, но он меня привел туда же, куда и Вас...  :Stick Out Tongue:  Значит что-то все же есть. Хотя это очень индивидуально, и действительно не все ходят в "нужном" направлении. Каждый имеет свои внутренние ориентиры - ведь Индия когда-то сделала выбор не в пользу буддизма. Что-то ей было ближе в ее пышном и ярком сонме богов (как индийское кино). А вот другие страны - приняли. 




> *Призывая к объективности я имел ввиду - различайте свои симпатии и ВООБЩЕ.*


 Полностью согласна. И именно о ЛИЧНЫХ симпатиях и говорила. И они тем и отличаются от объективного восприятия, что часто не поддаются логическому осмыслению и логической переоценке - как в случае с Вашей или, например, моей мамой. 

Вы любите свою первую учительницу? Была ли она самой умной женщиной на свете? Не думаю. Но любите, как первую учительницу, даже немного как маму. Блаватская в свое время подарила мне удивительный мир - и я не хочу СЕЙЧАС - в новом состоянии оспаривать преимущества или недостатки ее учения. Но для меня это было поворотом, с которого начался поиск. Как для Вас - та книга А. Меня.

И вообще - я рада, что наши точки зрения не совпадают, что мы такие разные, и что все у нас хорошо!

Счастья всем!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> *А вообще надоела уже эта грызня между буддистами и обуддевшими псевдотеософами!*


Никита!.. Ну хотя бы не "обуддевшими", а "пробуддившимися"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Никита

:Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

> показывая суть, Кришнамурти не даёт метода.


Цитата по этому поводу:



> Медитация — это понимание жизни в ее целостности, понимание, в котором все формы фрагментирования прекратились. Медитация — не контроль за мыслью, потому что когда мысль контролируется, это порождает конфликт в уме, но когда вы поняли структуру и источник мысли, по настоящему глубоко в это вникнув, тогда мысль не будет помехой. Само это понимание структуры мышления есть его собственный порядок, который не является медитацией. Медитация должна быть осознанием каждой мысли, каждого чувства, при котором никогда не следует говорить, что это правильно или неправильно. Нужно лишь наблюдать их и двигаться вместе с ними. При таком наблюдении вы начинаете понимать целостное движение мысли и чувств. И из этого осознания возникает безмолвие. Тишина, достигнутая при помощи мысли, есть застой, смерть; но безмолвие, которое приходит, когда мысль постигла свой собственный источник, природу самой себя, постигла, что она никогда не бывает свободной, что она всегда стара, это безмолвие есть медитация, в которой медитирующий полностью отсутствует, потому что ум освободил, опустошил себя от прошлого. Если вы читали эту книгу внимательно в течение часа — это есть медитация; если вы только извлекли из нее несколько слов и восприняли несколько идей, чтобы продумать их позднее — это уже не медитация. Медитация — это состояние ума, который смотрит на все с полным вниманием, целостно, а не выделяя какие то части. И никто не может научить вас быть внимательным. Если какая то система учит вас, как быть внимательным, то это внимание в отношении данной системы. А это ведь не является вниманием. Медитация — одно из величайших искусств в жизни, может быть, самое великое, и человек не может научится медитации от кого бы то ни было. В этом ее красота. Медитация не имеет техники, а следовательно, авторитета. Если вы изучаете себя, наблюдаете за собой, за тем, как вы едите, как говорите, как вы болтаете, ненавидите, ревнуете, если вы осознаете это все в себе, без выбора, это есть часть медитации.

----------

Ирина Замосенчук (25.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Поэтому Кришнамурти это и не буддийский метод:




> Медитация внимательности ныне преподаётся как средство усилить наше пребывание в настоящем моменте. Цель этой практики - позволить принять всё, что происходит, без дискриминации. За счёт этого мы учимся принимать вещи как внутренне "хорошие", видеть во всех обстоятельствах "учителей", переживать всё как полезное. Таким образом мы просто можем пребывать в настоящем, охотно принимая всё преходящее, становимся открытыми к постоянно новому и непредсказуемому потоку событий.
> 
> На определенном уровне такой стиль обучения является ценным уроком для нас. Вне всяких сомнений, куда лучше принимать всё как есть, чем жить в постоянной погоне за удовольствиями или с беспокойством переживать болезненное. Куда мудрее уметь извлекать правильные уроки из боли, потери и непостоянства, чем плакать над своей несчастной судьбой. 
> 
> Однако, делать это центральным аспектом учения Будды, на мой взгляд, будет неверным истолкованием Дхаммы. Учение Будды, изложенное в суттах, 
> поздразумевает нечто иное. Ключевым моментом Дхаммы является отнюдь не принятие мира [таким какой он есть], а выход за пределы обусловленного опыта, к тому, что переступает пределы мира, к вневременному, к бессмертному, что и есть прекращение страданий.
> 
> Удерживание осознанности в настоящем моменте, в попытке добиться "непривязанного" отношения к настоящему, может легко увести "через чёрный вход" к примерению с сансарой, к её утверждению, а не к осовобождению от неё.
> 
> Биккху Бодхи


Однако тут нужно сделать одно значимое замечание. Если предложенный Кришнамурти метод - только лишь предварительный этап к подготовке к медитации, то тогда это примелимо. А если в этом вся её суть, смысл и путь - то тогда это не буддийский подход.

----------


## Easmirnov

Смотря что иметь ввиду под "буддийским подходом"...

----------


## Zom

> Смотря что иметь ввиду под "буддийским подходом"...


Я имею в виду Правильные Усилия - один из факторов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Если Кришнамурти предлагает в качестве самоцели всё "просто принимать", то это не соответствует данному фактору, и значит это есть не буддийский путь, или если хотите - Срединный Путь, или - Восьмеричный Благородный.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Easmirnov

конечно, это не он

----------


## Dondhup

> Сам подход Пушкина очень близок к Дзену.
> И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).


Порутчика Ржевского забыли. Ведь его слова - "случаи они разные бывают" что ни есть буддийская  :Wink:

----------


## Easmirnov

Тогда уж и так тоже:
_Сам подход Буддизма очень близок к Пушкину.
И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность Пушкина не прибегая к стихам и образам (моё зелёное мнение)._

----------


## лесник

> Заголовок собственно и есть полноценный вопрос.
> Хотелось бы узнать мнения форумчан на эту тему.
> 
> Не сочтите за пропаганду, но в плане разрешения жизненных проблем, которые последнее время так активно обсуждаются на форуме, книжка "Свобода от известного" вышеупомянутого человека, кажется мне актуальной.
> 
> Сам подход Кришнамурти очень близок к Дзену.
> И осмелюсь предположить, что он сумел в какой-то степени выразить сущность буддизма не прибегая к буддийским концепциям и образам (моё зелёное мнение).


Кришнамурти говорит правильные вещи, но это путь, которым не мог следовать никто, кроме него. Он таким уже родился. А для человека, который хотел бы приблизиться к уровню Кришнамурти, последний не предлагал никакого конкретного практического пути. Будизм же - практичен, он предлагает пути и методы спасения. В этом принципиальное отличие первого от второго. 

И еще я бы сказал, что подход Кришнамурти близок тому придставлению о дзэн, которое сформировалось на Западе, но не самому дзэн.

----------

